# Did anyone order the Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium ?



## lvt

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...source=Email marketing software&utm_term=More

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Yes I did this morning


----------



## dweldon

I did this morning also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

It's lovely...but it's just not moving me to buy. I suppose the Squale Horizon scratched that itch for me. Make the case 40mm and drop the lugs and it would have been a sure sale.


----------



## j3T_

I did. Crazy watch for a crazy price, really.


----------



## Broten

It's a swing and a miss for me. Reminds me too much of a Seiko. If you're into this design, the Squale looks better. As they say different strokes.


----------



## daftpunk

I've ordered it too. I was close to ordering a gmt ocean one with black/red bezel over the last few weeks. I'm glad i held off now!


----------



## jamesezra

IT's really amazing. GMT. Titanium. Steinhart. for USD700+. Really not bad.


----------



## lvt

jamesezra said:


> IT's really amazing. GMT. Titanium. Steinhart. for USD700+. Really not bad.


Definitely not bad if you factor the nicely decorated ETA movement.

And the most important thing is that people won't dare telling you it's a Rolex copy because it has a more distinctive design 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

Yep, just ordered it. I have been thinking about getting an Ocean Titanium 500 for a couple of years and when the Soprod A-10 issues came to light I hesitated. Now with the GMT function, Batman ceramic bezel, and ETA movement -- it ticks all the right buttons for me. I had seriously considered the Squale Horizon batman at Gnomon, but really don't want another Rolex look-alike in my collection.

Now, I'm off to sell my Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 which I never wear (again, the Rolex thing) to help fund the OT500GMT.


----------



## Ryeguy

I posted this in the Dive Watch forum, but I'll repeat it here to get the opinion of more Steinhart fans.

This watch is so close to my ideal travel / adventure watch, I am actually disappointed.

The minor changes I would suggest to Gunther and his design team would be:

1) Use an engraved ceramic divers elapsed time bezel insert as per the normal 500 Ti. I use the elapsed time bezel all the time, whether timing a dive, timing a surfing session, or just timing my dinner on the grill. I know you could use the 24 hour scale bezel insert, but it isn't as intuitive.

2) Put the GMT / 24 hour scale on the rehaut instead of the 60 second scale. I am a frequent traveler and the way I use the 2893-2 is to set the GMT hand to "home" time and the hour hand to "local" time. I do this while on the airplane, and leave it for the duration of my trip. It isn't something you need to change quickly.

I know the 24 hour scale allows you the ability to track a 3rd timezone, but I've never had the need or urge to track more than "home" and "local".

My Black Sea is actually set up this way and defines my perfect travel watch design. The only miss on the BlackSea is it was such a limited edition I don't wear it where it might get damaged.

A Ti 500 GMT set up like this and worn on a NATO is just about the perfect adventure companion watch. If Steinhart builds it with these minor modifications, I promise to be first in line with money in hand.

Gratuitous pic of my Black Sea next to my old TC-2 for reference of how a GMT / Diver could be set up.









My only issue with the Black Sea set up is the GMT scale and hand is rather small and I'm not getting any younger. The bold GMT hand on the Ti500 is actually a better design in my opinion.


----------



## TheEngineer

Ordered mine just now, Will keep everyone posted once I get it. I was going to pull the trigger on the Christopher Ward GMT with the old logo but I am glad I didn't. This one clicks everything that I am looking for. I think you can't beat the value of this piece for what you are paying for.


----------



## venturacounty

I ordered mine, too. Soo excited, it's my second Steinhart. Almost a year ago, I got myself the OVM 2. Very happy with it, as I will be with this one. I ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## AJPointless

No way. It looks nice, but I got their Ti500 already and Steinhart's titanium scratches waaaaay too easy. Additionally, the refuse to drill the lugs all the way through, and I don't like the glass case back. I'm a diver and actually use my watches while diving. I'd prefer a solid case back. So no thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea

I've been sooo close to pulling the trigger on the Ti500 Diver for a year now and now this comes along with (IMO) a better color scheme and an added complication for not a whole lot more $. I don't think I'd be able to resist this one...


----------



## southpaw2280

It looks like the tappered bracelet on the updated Ti500 matches better than the bracelet on the Ti GMT. I cant tell if its just the pics or if the bracelet is actually darker on the new gmt version.


----------



## TheEngineer

venturacounty said:


> I ordered mine, too. Soo excited, it's my second Steinhart. Almost a year ago, I got myself the OVM 2. Very happy with it, as I will be with this one. I ticks all the boxes for me.


Lol that makes 2 of us, I own the OVM 2 also. And as mentioned before this ticks all the check boxes for me.


----------



## Lee_K

TheEngineer said:


> Lol that makes 2 of us, I own the OVM 2 also. And as mentioned before this ticks all the check boxes for me.


Make that three of us. I too have an OVM 2.0 and ordered this GMT just today. It is exactly what I had been looking for for quite some time.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Oh man. I've had my eye on the Ti500 for a while now I see this. My only question for you watch enthusiasts is whether this is still considered a homage to the Rolex? I understand it has diff hands and other details that are different but really the one and only watch that comes to mind when you see this would be the Rolex Batman, right? Just curious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

HKwatchlover said:


> Oh man. I've had my eye on the Ti500 for a while now I see this. My only question for you watch enthusiasts is whether this is still considered a homage to the Rolex? I understand it has diff hands and other details that are different but really the one and only watch that comes to mind when you see this would be the Rolex Batman, right? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On initial viewing I thought to myself "just another Batman ripoff", but looking closer I notice that other than a blue/black bezel the rest of the components are quite unique.

I own a Rolex Batman and have no plans to buy this Ocean GMT, but definitely respect to Steinhart for taking the blue/black bezel theme and making it their own instead of a straight out homage/ripoff.


----------



## RustyBin5

Broten said:


> It's a swing and a miss for me. Reminds me too much of a Seiko. If you're into this design, the Squale looks better. As they say different strokes.


Pic please of the Seiko it reminds you of... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Ryeguy said:


> I posted this in the Dive Watch forum, but I'll repeat it here to get the opinion of more Steinhart fans.
> 
> This watch is so close to my ideal travel / adventure watch, I am actually disappointed.
> 
> The minor changes I would suggest to Gunther and his design team would be:
> 
> 1) Use an engraved ceramic divers elapsed time bezel insert as per the normal 500 Ti. I use the elapsed time bezel all the time, whether timing a dive, timing a surfing session, or just timing my dinner on the grill. I know you could use the 24 hour scale bezel insert, but it isn't as intuitive.
> 
> 2) Put the GMT / 24 hour scale on the rehaut instead of the 60 second scale. I am a frequent traveler and the way I use the 2893-2 is to set the GMT hand to "home" time and the hour hand to "local" time. I do this while on the airplane, and leave it for the duration of my trip. It isn't something you need to change quickly.
> 
> I know the 24 hour scale allows you the ability to track a 3rd timezone, but I've never had the need or urge to track more than "home" and "local".
> 
> My Black Sea is actually set up this way and defines my perfect travel watch design. The only miss on the BlackSea is it was such a limited edition I don't wear it where it might get damaged.
> 
> A Ti 500 GMT set up like this and worn on a NATO is just about the perfect adventure companion watch. If Steinhart builds it with these minor modifications, I promise to be first in line with money in hand.
> 
> Gratuitous pic of my Black Sea next to my old TC-2 for reference of how a GMT / Diver could be set up.
> 
> View attachment 12244418
> 
> 
> My only issue with the Black Sea set up is the GMT scale and hand is rather small and I'm not getting any younger. The bold GMT hand on the Ti500 is actually a better design in my opinion.


I miss my Black Sea ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

AJPointless said:


> No way. It looks nice, but I got their Ti500 already and Steinhart's titanium scratches waaaaay too easy. Additionally, the refuse to drill the lugs all the way through, and I don't like the glass case back. I'm a diver and actually use my watches while diving. I'd prefer a solid case back. So no thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would you prefer a solid case back? It's against your wrist so how would it affect anything. The Rolex BLNR has 100m wr (a joke)....this has 500m. Is that not the must import thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

HKwatchlover said:


> Oh man. I've had my eye on the Ti500 for a while now I see this. My only question for you watch enthusiasts is whether this is still considered a homage to the Rolex? I understand it has diff hands and other details that are different but really the one and only watch that comes to mind when you see this would be the Rolex Batman, right? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With no cyclop at 3 o'clock and Mercedes hands, there is no chance that this watch could be considered a Rolex homage.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

zaratsu said:


> On initial viewing I thought to myself "just another Batman ripoff", but looking closer I notice that other than a blue/black bezel the rest of the components are quite unique.
> 
> I own a Rolex Batman and have no plans to buy this Ocean GMT, but definitely respect to Steinhart for taking the blue/black bezel theme and making it their own instead of a straight out homage/ripoff.


I also like that it has some of its own details and it is pretty. Still, without the Batman's existence it is doubtful that Steinhart would have come up with this bezel on its own. It is homageish.
I like it all in all quite a bit. Will probably not buy it but it sure is pretty. A pity that they didn't make the bezel bi-directional but that wouldn't stop me.


----------



## RustyBin5

HKwatchlover said:


> Oh man. I've had my eye on the Ti500 for a while now I see this. My only question for you watch enthusiasts is whether this is still considered a homage to the Rolex? I understand it has diff hands and other details that are different but really the one and only watch that comes to mind when you see this would be the Rolex Batman, right? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!!! But it's a PERFECT homage- in other words it's not a copy - it pays homage to the design and then does its own unique thing. Some day all homages will go this route. It takes design inspiration from the batman but the bezel colour and the gmt hand are where ALL similarity ends. To list...
500m v 100m wr
Titanium v steel
Brushed bracelet v polished centre links
Lumed bezel
Unidirectional bezel
Date at 6 not 3
No cyclops
Sword hands not mercedes hands
Numbered chapter ring 
42mm v 40mm
Sapphire display back 
AR on the crystal v none

Copy? I think not - apart from the bezel colour and gmt hand there's zero similarity. If they wanted to copy it they would have put the blue black bezel and gmt hand on this







instead and saved themselves a lot of time effort and design cash. But they didn't - props to them . 10/10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover

Thank you for your very detailed response! Agree 100% with what you said. And I am definitely ordering one...after a few weeks (gotta let another new watch digest first lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes!!! But it's a PERFECT homage- in other words it's not a copy - it pays homage to the design and then does its own unique thing. Some day all homages will go this route. It takes design inspiration from the batman but the bezel colour and the gmt hand are where ALL similarity ends. To list...
> 500m v 100m wr
> Titanium v steel
> Brushed bracelet v polished centre links
> Lumed bezel
> Unidirectional bezel
> Date at 6 not 3
> No cyclops
> Sword hands not mercedes hands
> Numbered chapter ring
> 42mm v 40mm
> Sapphire display back
> AR on the crystal v none
> 
> Copy? I think not - apart from the bezel colour and gmt hand there's zero similarity. If they wanted to copy it they would have put the blue black bezel and gmt hand on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead and saved themselves a lot of time effort and design cash. But they didn't - props to them . 10/10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice list. One thing I would add is something many people seem to overlook when accusing Steinhart Oceans (all models and not just this one) as being Rolex knockoffs (lets be completely honest). The case profile is completely different - longer lugs, blunt lug ends, (seemingly flatter lugs) and a proportionately thinner case (compensated by a thicker caseback). This makes the Oceans sit quite differently on the wrist to any of the Rolex sports models. A topic that's already beaten to death here, some Steinhart "fans" have actually been wishing for a departure from this rather unique Steinhart feature for the Rolex-like profiles AND Rolex case sizes instead.....so do we want a knockoff or a "homage"?


----------



## Broten

RustyBin5 said:


> Pic please of the Seiko it reminds you of...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











I know they are totally different watch types, but it's the first thing I thought of when I saw the new Steinhart.


----------



## Tony A.H

right choice for the right material. Titanium Case looks nice on this watch.
i think if it were in Steel , it wouldn't look as attractive imo of course.


----------



## RustyBin5

Broten said:


> View attachment 12252874
> 
> 
> I know they are totally different watch types, but it's the first thing I thought of when I saw the new Steinhart.


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

lvt said:


> Definitely not bad if you factor the nicely decorated ETA movement.
> 
> And the most important thing is that people won't dare telling you it's a Rolex copy because it has a more distinctive design
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Good point. It really has its own DNA. Excited!


----------



## rjprusak

I agree that the Squale looks better. I'm sure the quality of this piece is great though.


----------



## rjprusak

I've never been a big fan of the Batman GMT anyway.


----------



## RustyBin5

I just about bought this but my funds have gone elsewhere just now







.I'll bide my time but it's made it into the list of possibles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Interesting...I'd be curious to see how light that blue on the bezel is, in the steel.


----------



## Hesemonni

Now feel free to shoot me, but the blockiness of the hands makes the watch seem cheap and ... 'toy like' to me.


----------



## RustyBin5

Hesemonni said:


> Now feel free to shoot me, but the blockiness of the hands makes the watch seem cheap and ... 'toy like' to me.


Each to their own but on one thing we agree. At that price £580 approx, a gmt top grade eta with ceramic bezel and sapphire front and back wr to 500 and all in titanium.......

It IS cheap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick

Hesemonni said:


> Now feel free to shoot me, but the blockiness of the hands makes the watch seem cheap and ... 'toy like' to me.


This. I really like that they have moved away from the Mercedes hands, but these hands bug me. What would look better though? Sword hands? Broad arrows?

It's the main thing stopping me pressing the button on this one, though, as a value-for-money proposition, Steinhart has nailed it again.

Almost worth getting one and then swapping the hands but can't think what would work instead. Thoughts on a postcard please....

EDIT: actually, looking at the lume pics, the overall shape of the hands is fine, it's the totally white border that's off-putting. Steel/titanium border around the lume and I reckon it'd be good.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## F.Alexander

Very nice looking for only $600?? Wow.


----------



## jsohal

AJPointless said:


> No way. It looks nice, but I got their Ti500 already and Steinhart's titanium scratches waaaaay too easy. Additionally, the refuse to drill the lugs all the way through, and I don't like the glass case back. I'm a diver and actually use my watches while diving. I'd prefer a solid case back. So no thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been debating on buying their titanium watches for sometime now, but really like this GMT version but am now concerned about your comment on how easily their titanium scratches. Are you talking about how easily the bracelet scratches? Or does the case accumulate scratches very easily.


----------



## Lenix38

I have had the Ocean One 500 Ti for almost a year, and scratches on the case or band are easily removed by using a green scotch brite pad and giving it a once over. Looks like new after doing that. 

Absolutely love the watch and the movement is accurate and beautiful.


----------



## wkw

I pulled the trigger on this model after reading Steinhart's news letter. This is my first Steinhart piece and I'm anxious to see it in person.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

Whelp, looks like I'm going to have a new watch coming in soon. Just curious as to where you guys are placing your orders. I purchased a squale from Gnomon, and was happy with customer service, but any other places you guys purchase your Steinhart's at?



Lenix38 said:


> I have had the Ocean One 500 Ti for almost a year, and scratches on the case or band are easily removed by using a green scotch brite pad and giving it a once over. Looks like new after doing that.
> 
> Absolutely love the watch and the movement is accurate and beautiful.


----------



## richy240

I see the bracelet is still a different color/finish than the case of the watch. Very disappointing. I would have ordered one immediately if this hadn't been the case. I want a GMT in my collection, but this one doesn't look like it's the one.  I would wear this on a NATO more often than not, but I still want the option of wearing the Ti bracelet. It has to match before I'm interested. So, no.




jsohal said:


> Whelp, looks like I'm going to have a new watch coming in soon. Just curious as to where you guys are placing your orders. I purchased a squale from Gnomon, and was happy with customer service, but any other places you guys purchase your Steinhart's at?


I've only ever purchased direct, but both times I was very pleased with the process. Their communication lacks a little, but overall the process was quick and easy. I'd order direct again for sure.


----------



## Watchfreek

richy240 said:


> I see the bracelet is still a different color/finish than the case of the watch. Very disappointing. I would have ordered one immediately if this hadn't been the case. I want a GMT in my collection, but this one doesn't look like it's the one.  I would wear this on a NATO more often than not, but I still want the option of wearing the Ti bracelet. It has to match before I'm interested. So, no.


As I've pointed out on another thread, it is just the end links that don't match up too well, and it's actually less obvious in person. The ones on the latest batch of OT500's now match perfectly but not sure why the ones on the new GMTs do not. Steinhart has been alerted of this already.


----------



## Ryeguy

Broten said:


> View attachment 12252874
> 
> 
> I know they are totally different watch types, but it's the first thing I thought of when I saw the new Steinhart.


That is exactly the bezel insert I would love to see Steinhart use on this watch. Just put the GMT 24 hour scale on the rehaut.

Excuse my bad photoshop, but this at least gets you the idea








Gunther, if you build this, I promise to be first in line with money in hand!!!


----------



## daftpunk

Anyone know how long we might expect to wait for delivery on past experience? I ordered yesterday morning and the order still shows as 'processing'.


----------



## texastom

I just ordered one. Got outsniped on a Sinn 103 Ti on ebay so had the cash and urge for a new watch all at the same time.


----------



## jsohal

richy240 said:


> I see the bracelet is still a different color/finish than the case of the watch. Very disappointing. I would have ordered one immediately if this hadn't been the case. I want a GMT in my collection, but this one doesn't look like it's the one.  I would wear this on a NATO more often than not, but I still want the option of wearing the Ti bracelet. It has to match before I'm interested. So, no.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only ever purchased direct, but both times I was very pleased with the process. Their communication lacks a little, but overall the process was quick and easy. I'd order direct again for sure.


Thanks. Actually just put in an order through their website. Can't wait to get my new watch!


----------



## RustyBin5

daftpunk said:


> Anyone know how long we might expect to wait for delivery on past experience? I ordered yesterday morning and the order still shows as 'processing'.


Be patient and it'll prob arrive in 10 days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

jsohal said:


> Whelp, looks like I'm going to have a new watch coming in soon. Just curious as to where you guys are placing your orders. I purchased a squale from Gnomon, and was happy with customer service, but any other places you guys purchase your Steinhart's at?


Gnomon costs on average about $80 USD more than ordering it directly from Steinhart. For that, you trade better customer service, a slightly longer warranty period (Gnomon extends it six months), and you get the watch a few days sooner.

Me? I'm no real hurry so I ordered mine from Steinhart. With my previous experience ordering an OVM from them last year, everything went smoothly after I dug their confirmation e-mail out of my spam folder. It takes few days for them to get around to shipping it and then FedEx takes over and it arrives in about 24 hours with tracking and signature confirmation.


----------



## richy240

Watchfreek said:


> As I've pointed out on another thread, it is just the end links that don't match up too well, and it's actually less obvious in person. The ones on the latest batch of OT500's now match perfectly but not sure why the ones on the new GMTs do not. Steinhart has been alerted of this already.


I had the original OT500, and it's NO WHERE NEAR less obvious in person - the photos actually do a lot to hide the problem, and it's MUCH more pronounced on the actual watch than the photos. Now the newer ones might be better as you mentioned, I have no idea, but this model is plagued with the same problem my OT500 was from what I can see in the photos. The original OT500 is a great watch, nearly perfect timekeeping, but that finish is a mess.

The new ones are better you say? Should I be re-evaluating it, the non-GMT version, or maybe wait for the finish problem to shake out on the GMT version too? I loved the watch, but hated the differences in the finish.


----------



## sleepy96

Once my new job comes through, I'll be pulling the trigger on this. 

I think someone at Steinhart must read this forum.😀 a couple of months ago i made a thread asking if it was possible to make this exact watch using the case of the OT500 and the GMT ETA movement. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

daftpunk said:


> Anyone know how long we might expect to wait for delivery on past experience? I ordered yesterday morning and the order still shows as 'processing'.


When I bought my Pepsi my order has the "processing" statement for 4 days, after the package has been shipped (Fedex), it took another 3 working days to arrive at my door.

So you should expect at least 7 working days.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

richy240 said:


> I had the original OT500, and it's NO WHERE NEAR less obvious in person - the photos actually do a lot to hide the problem, and it's MUCH more pronounced on the actual watch than the photos. Now the newer ones might be better as you mentioned, I have no idea, but this model is plagued with the same problem my OT500 was from what I can see in the photos. The original OT500 is a great watch, nearly perfect timekeeping, but that finish is a mess.
> 
> The new ones are better you say? Should I be re-evaluating it, the non-GMT version, or maybe wait for the finish problem to shake out on the GMT version too? I loved the watch, but hated the differences in the finish.


Take a look for yourself at the OT500 in this photo - its near perfect. There were about 10 there and they were all like that. As for my GMT, yes it is less obvious in person (the contrast in the photo was also enhanced which exaggerated the mismatch) but then it also depends on how nitpicky one is.....










Look at the second photo, from another angle (note the top endlink) and its a lot better..









This one is from the side of my GMT, the bracelet clearly matches the case (hence it is only the endlink that is the problem):


----------



## Watchfreek

sleepy96 said:


> Once my new job comes through, I'll be pulling the trigger on this.
> 
> I think someone at Steinhart must read this forum.? a couple of months ago i made a thread asking if it was possible to make this exact watch using the case of the OT500 and the GMT ETA movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


The model was already conceived last year and stocks were produced by Basel World 2017 (around Feb/Mar), so no they weren't inspired by your pshop unfortunately. Perhaps you just have great taste and foresight??


----------



## sleepy96

Watchfreek said:


> The model was already conceived last year and stocks were produced by Basel World 2017 (around Feb/Mar), so no they weren't inspired by your pshop unfortunately. Perhaps you just have great taste and foresight??


Of course not, I was joking obviously. I know it takes more than 3 months to create a watch and put it into production.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

It's out of stock on Steinhart's website.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Phew! Just reserved one for my GF for pickup on the weekend (local stock).😊


----------



## HKwatchlover

Watchfreek said:


> Take a look for yourself at the OT500 in this photo - its near perfect. There were about 10 there and they were all like that. As for my GMT, yes it is less obvious in person (the contrast in the photo was also enhanced which exaggerated the mismatch) but then it also depends on how nitpicky one is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the second photo, from another angle (note the top endlink) and its a lot better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is from the side of my GMT, the bracelet clearly matches the case (hence it is only the endlink that is the problem):


Hi Watchfreek, you already have one of these?? Mind posting some wrist shots??? I am this close to pulling the trigger on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

HKwatchlover said:


> Hi Watchfreek, you already have one of these?? Mind posting some wrist shots??? I am this close to pulling the trigger on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've posted them on the "upcoming models" thread. Do you mind seeing if you can find them there as I feel its a bit of an overkill posting twice.


----------



## Watchfreek

@hkwatchlover if you are in HK, the Official AD (Kronos Time) has/had stock you can try or any of the 3 authorised resellers should receive them next week, if not already.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Thanks I will go check the other thread. Also thanks for the info on the dealer, I actually didn't realize they had an AD in HK. Might just pop down there to try and buy instead of waiting for the online order to ship... where are the other authorized resellers??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

The AD is in Laichikok (i think details are listed in the official site) - call ahead to make an appointment though. The resellers are actually quite new. They're in Jordon, MK and Daiwai. You'll need ask Victor, the AD for addresses as I've only ever dealt with him.

Prices are competitive, not much more after you factor in shipping, exchange commissions and paypal fees, plus you get aftersales service and additional QC (he even tests them for accuracy before releasing them).


----------



## dub82

This watch will be a big hit for Steinhart. The Black/Blue bezel looks awesome. I dont own a Steinhart yet but this looks very interesting. I have been reading these posts and there are some misgivings about their service. I emailed Steinhart a week ago asking if they planned on manufacturing "GMT-OCEAN 1 watch with a Black/Blue bezel". The answer i received was that "they had no plans at the moment"! I was in TimeZone this evening and the Rolex guys were posting photos of this new watch. Disappointing the Steinhart could not share this information.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Watchfreek said:


> The AD is in Laichikok (i think details are listed in the official site) - call ahead to make an appointment though. The resellers are actually quite new. They're in Jordon, MK and Daiwai. You'll need ask Victor, the AD for addresses as I've only ever dealt with him.
> 
> Prices are competitive, not much more after you factor in shipping, exchange commissions and paypal fees, plus you get aftersales service and additional QC (he even tests them for accuracy before releasing them).


Thank you very much for your response!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

HKwatchlover said:


> Thank you very much for your response!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, keep me posted or pm me if you need more info. Also the AD is listed as being in Cheungshawan...close enough to LCK i suppose ?


----------



## Eodtech

daftpunk said:


> Anyone know how long we might expect to wait for delivery on past experience? I ordered yesterday morning and the order still shows as 'processing'.


Other's experiences have been different than mine, so I can only voice what my personal experiences have been. I have ordered numerous watches, small parts and accessories directly from Steinhart over the years. I have had lots of issues with them from their very slow to non existent responses to emails, extremely slow shipping times, to them actually sending me the wrong watch, canceling a watch order with out my approval, to sending the wrong size leather bands and lots of other very frustrating dealings. Having them be in Germany and me in California can make a very small issue into something that can't be resolved easily, frequently because of a language barrier. Please understand, I am a HUGE Steinhart fan and absolutely love their products, but their customer care and attention to detail can leave something to be desired.

On occasion, It has taken weeks to get items and watches to me and I was also faced with customs fee's that have since been resolved on watches under $800 I believe. An issue that I have never faced with Gnomon.

That being said, I can't imagine a time in the future where I will order directly form them again if I can avoid it and that pains me to say...

However, I have ordered many many times from Gnomon and their customer service, shipping and response to emails is nothing short of amazing. Here is my latest example. I ordered the new Ti500GMT on Tuesday morning and it will be in my hands tomorrow night, Wednesday. Singapore to California in just about 48 hours. That is the norm for them. Yes, it costs a bit more, but the confidence it will arrive quickly and with ZERO issues is worth the extra expense.

This is not meant to bash Steinhart in anyway, again I love their products, its just my personal experience with them. I hope they have improved their customer service and their attention to detail, If it has, I would be willing to give them another try, but I have heard nothing to convince me of that. I hope your experiences differ and you all get your watches, parts and accessories on time and have hassle free experiences.

Bob.


----------



## Eodtech

Sorry about the double post..


----------



## Eodtech

From lvt's post: It's out of stock on Steinhart's website.


lvt - Do you think it is actually sold out or did they pull their stock to fix the end link color mismatch issue? Im not sure they would have sold out that quickly when Gnomon still has them available. That would be an incredible selling frenzy for that to happen don't you think? I wonder what happened?


Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

I just heard they have ample inventory of parts, just that they need more time for assembly.....and they will be on summer holidays soon....here we go again!


----------



## Eodtech

WF - Is that kind of weird or is it just me?


----------



## Watchfreek

Which part is weird? Demand must be higher than they anticpated. And as a headsup to those who are wanting other models, the watch makers are now fully dedicated on putting the new model together, so there may be delays of other models if they are not already in stock.


----------



## Eodtech

That they ran out of stock and had to assemble more? I would imagine they would have assembled a lot of pieces to be shipped to all the distributors and to keep some for their site. I am glad they are selling so many of them. I think thats a good sign that the design is a hit


----------



## Watchfreek

As I understand it, they did make quite a lot but this time a few ADs like Gnomon and Kronos picked up their share long before the launch too (given delays in getting new watches to them in the past) which reduced their assembled watch stockpile faster than previously. Also, it seems the interest in this model is a lot higher than previous models (I'm a little surprised and disappointef the new Triton isn't as popular). Heck even my GF immediately asked me to get her one after she saw my pics online! She could care less about the new Triton lol


----------



## jsohal

Glad I put in my order early!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

richy240 said:


> I had the original OT500, and it's NO WHERE NEAR less obvious in person - the photos actually do a lot to hide the problem, and it's MUCH more pronounced on the actual watch than the photos. Now the newer ones might be better as you mentioned, I have no idea, but this model is plagued with the same problem my OT500 was from what I can see in the photos. The original OT500 is a great watch, nearly perfect timekeeping, but that finish is a mess.
> 
> The new ones are better you say? Should I be re-evaluating it, the non-GMT version, or maybe wait for the finish problem to shake out on the GMT version too? I loved the watch, but hated the differences in the finish.


Maybe just me but I love titanium watches but hate titanium bracelets anyway. I bought the Orig titanium500 and stuck the bracelet in a box immediately- it looked amazing on leather and rubber anyway. Not sure why steinhart offer different prices for the 500 with a leather or rubber option instead of bracelet. They have the inventory anyway....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

dub82 said:


> This watch will be a big hit for Steinhart. The Black/Blue bezel looks awesome. I dont own a Steinhart yet but this looks very interesting. I have been reading these posts and there are some misgivings about their service. I emailed Steinhart a week ago asking if they planned on manufacturing "GMT-OCEAN 1 watch with a Black/Blue bezel". The answer i received was that "they had no plans at the moment"! I was in TimeZone this evening and the Rolex guys were posting photos of this new watch. Disappointing the Steinhart could not share this information.


They emailed me saying they have no plans at the moment for a 39:40mm case too. So that's good news right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> That they ran out of stock and had to assemble more? I would imagine they would have assembled a lot of pieces to be shipped to all the distributors and to keep some for their site. I am glad they are selling so many of them. I think thats a good sign that the design is a hit


They are almost mainstream but also actually not much more than a micro brand so this is normal. I'm just waiting to hear a Rojex fanboy whining that they are blatantly copying Rolex's limited supply/waiting list system 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Eodtech said:


> lvt - Do you think it is actually sold out or did they pull their stock to fix the end link color mismatch issue? Im not sure they would have sold out that quickly when Gnomon still has them available. That would be an incredible selling frenzy for that to happen don't you think? I wonder what happened?


I don't think that people care enough about the color mismatch to declare a Q/C recall or an urgent verification of assembled pieces. I think that they just have to re-stock from time to time to match the demand from both online shopping system and network of distributors.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm usually quite OCD about these things (misnatch) but it didn't bother me enough and their endlinks are so cheap, I don't mind ordering some later if it bugs me enough anyway....i won't even bother with a warranty claim.


----------



## RTea

Ugh I love this watch but those end links look terrible, granted I'm super picky. It doesn't seem all that hard to get the end links close in finish to the rest of the watch as other micro brands such as Tempest and Hamtun are able to do it just fine.


----------



## erreeffe

After a couple of days buzzing around, thinking and re-thinking, I could not resist any longer and I pulled the trigger!!
It was OOS on the site for a few minutes, than back again and boom! that was the signal.
Really intrigued by titanium, I wanted to add a GMT to my collection and this was it, can't wait to get it.
Ciaooo,
R


----------



## Watchfreek

I understand it's because the endlinks/bracelet, bezel and midcases are made by different manufacturers. Granted, anyone can see it but they may have made a call to just leave it on the assumption that most people don't mind (if within certain tolerances). As a few others have already reported even Tudor (Pelagos) and Damskos have this issue. Yes, in a perfect world this shouldn't be happening. Like I mentioned, I believe it should be (I'll need to confirm) a simple DIY fix.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Picked up these 2 beauties today...










More pics to follow... (by the way no mismatch on the titanium on mine)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

HKwatchlover said:


> Picked up these 2 beauties today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to follow... (by the way no mismatch on the titanium on mine)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which bronze is that. I assume judging by the strap it's the dark brown bezel one? Be interested to hear your thought on it. I thought once the bronze darkened down the brown bezel would be too much (sea of brown), so I went green. The green and the bronze go  so I look fwd to hearing thoughts on the brown









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover

Yeah it's the dark brown. I personally don't like green so that was just a personal choice. And between the light brown and dark brown, preferred the dark since the bezel is shiny whereas the light brown is matte


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

HKwatchlover said:


> Picked up these 2 beauties today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to follow... (by the way no mismatch on the titanium on mine)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey congrats. PERFECTLY MATCHED endlinks there. Well done!


----------



## lukeap69

RustyBin5 said:


> They emailed me saying they have no plans at the moment for a 39:40mm case too. So that's good news right
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would buy one in a heartbeat if they did. My girly wrist is not friendly with big watches. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## northernlight

I ordered one today. Steinhart's website lists them In Stock, delivery time 2-3 days. Let's see!

Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## WilliamA

I am really interested in the GMT. Seems like excellent value. The problem is that I only have 1 watch right now, and that's the Ocean 500. I think it should be better to get a dress watch or something like that. But on the other hand, I want the GMT. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

I have the ETA version of the Titanium 500. While I like the new GMT version it reminds me too much of other similar designs, so diecided against it. 

I wrote to Steinhart and asked if they would be producing a RED VERSION of the 500 and the reply back was 'no we do not do customisation'. Not quite what I asked, then I got an email about this. If the blue were blood red it would be a might possibly almost likely.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

Not keen on the bezel numbering and the day night hour split either.


----------



## richy240

While I agree that the OT500 pictured is a WAY better match than mine was (ordered on day 1 of its availability; now I'm seriously considering ordering another one with the ETA movement and hopefully a case/bracelet match as is pictured below), the GMT version has the same mismatch my OT500 had. And regardless of the price vs quality, if they're promoting this as a "Premium" product, they are far from that level of polish. Fix the mismatch and all is well, but as it stands it's an eyesore. And yes, I am EXTREMELY nitpicky about the finish/color matching precisely.

More generally, I also prefer the teal coloring on the chapter ring and face of the OT500 better than I do the darker blue of the GMT. I wish they had kept with the same teal coloring, or any other color that looks decent, to better offset this model from the Rolex it obviously mimics. With the OT500 it's less obvious, but the GMT really pays homage to the GMT Master it takes its cues from. Don't mean to start a "this is/isn't an homage" discussion, but I prefer non-homage watches because they're original and can't be mistaken for something else. Just my $0.02 on the overall design, which isn't bad, just isn't quite as original as the OT500.

Crap. I'm going to end up ordering another OT500, I just know it.



Watchfreek said:


> Take a look for yourself at the OT500 in this photo - its near perfect. There were about 10 there and they were all like that. As for my GMT, yes it is less obvious in person (the contrast in the photo was also enhanced which exaggerated the mismatch) but then it also depends on how nitpicky one is.....


----------



## Watchfreek

richy240 said:


> While I agree that the OT500 pictured is a WAY better match than mine was (ordered on day 1 of its availability), the GMT version has the same mismatch my OT500 had. And regardless of the price vs quality, if they're promoting this as a "Premium" product, they are far from that level of polish. Fix the mismatch and all is well, but as it stands it's an eyesore. And yes, I am EXTREMELY nitpicky about the finish/color matching precisely.


Look at HKwatchlover's new watch above then....

Do what you will. It's your money but sometimes one has to stop worrying so much and take a chance when you're not paying top dollar, and especially with a brand that is known to make things right in the end - what is there to lose? You just have to accept things are a bit hit and miss when you're not paying a lot - nothing is perfect, at least that's my view. What's important is, as proven so far, it is NOT a 100% failure rate, so stop worrying and take a chance - you might be surprized and might even live longer.

No one ever told you to just live with the mismatch of your OT500 either, right? Give them a chance to make it right for you and you might end up with a watch you will thoroughly enjoy.

Let's be honest, it's named premium, but only relative to the (N.B. affordables) brand's other products. It's an affordables brand and not a premium brand and we are far from paying premium prices but in return, we still get some premium features.


----------



## richy240

Watchfreek said:


> No one ever told you to just live with the mismatch of your OT500 either, right? Give them a chance to make it right for you and you might end up with a watch you will thoroughly enjoy.


Actually Steinhart told me they would not swap my bracelet or really do anything for me. They claimed that the bracelet was a match, or at least was what they intended, and they were unwilling to really help other than to placate me. The mismatch isn't why I ended up selling the watch, but it didn't help matters that I couldn't wear the watch with its original bracelet without seeing the stark contrast of what looked to me like a brushed Ti case and a blasted bracelet/buckle.

I agree that HKwatchlover's pic shows a near perfect match, but there's no guarantee I would have the same luck with a sight-unseen order from their web site if the mixed info I'm seeing in these threads is any indication. I guess I could try to find an AD, but that assumes I'm REALLY serious about the purchase, and right now I'm not.


----------



## Watchfreek

richy240 said:


> Actually Steinhart told me they would not swap my bracelet or really do anything for me. They claimed that the bracelet was a match, or at least was what they intended, and they were unwilling to really help other than to placate me. The mismatch isn't why I ended up selling the watch, but it didn't help matters that I couldn't wear the watch with its original bracelet without seeing the stark contrast of what looked to me like a brushed Ti case and a blasted bracelet/buckle.
> 
> I agree that HKwatchlover's pic shows a near perfect match, but there's no guarantee I would have the same luck with a sight-unseen order from their web site if the mixed info I'm seeing in these threads is any indication. I guess I could try to find an AD, but that assumes I'm REALLY serious about the purchase, and right now I'm not.


Hmmm, I finally see the source of your bitterness then......hope you'll have better luck with other brands then....


----------



## richy240

Watchfreek said:


> Hmmm, I finally see the source of your bitterness then......hope you'll have better luck with other brands then....


I'm not bitter, I just expect better consistency. As it stands, it's a beautiful watch, nearly all of theirs are. But the mismatched finish is a deal breaker for me. I'd buy one LITERALLY RIGHT NOW if I knew for certain the finish would match. I love their stuff; I have no hate for Steinhart, or even mild ill will, whatsoever.


----------



## RustyBin5

WilliamA said:


> I am really interested in the GMT. Seems like excellent value. The problem is that I only have 1 watch right now, and that's the Ocean 500. I think it should be better to get a dress watch or something like that. But on the other hand, I want the GMT.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Buy the gmt. Then sell the 500. Then save up and get a vintage Rolex datejust. Then you can leave this hobby forever. This is WISdom. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Watchfreek said:


> Let's be honest, it's named premium, but only relative to the (N.B. affordables) brand's other products. It's an affordables brand and not a premium brand and we are far from paying premium prices but in return, we still get some premium features.


Agreed.

A premium item from an affordable brand is usually better than an affordable item from a premium brand.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover

First day on the wrist. What a fantastic looking watch. Wanted to point out that the end links on mine match perfectly. Interestingly, I spent a few hours with the AD in HK yesterday and he had a tray full of OT 500's. I inspected each one and none of them had mismatched endlinks. So perhaps this was an issue Steinhart had early on but has since resolved? Also secondly, I also initially had reservations about looking too much like the Rolex Batman. Upon seeing it in person though, I realized it looks nothing like it. Other than the bezel color (which of course other brands have used too) nothing about it (size, color, dial, etc) resembles the Rolex.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Very sweet looking watch HK-WL. I can't wait to get mine... It should be here any minute 



Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

HKwatchlover said:


> .......Also secondly, I also initially had reservations about looking too much like the Rolex Batman. Upon seeing it in person though, I realized it looks nothing like it. Other than the bezel color (which of course other brands have used too) nothing about it (size, color, dial, etc) resembles the Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean dude? They're identical! You've even copied the BLNR guy's shirt! Oh no!😲 Are you sure you are comfortable wearing that with so many Rolexes in this town?😰 Quick, go get a refund...oh no, you've taken the plastic off already..too late! Oh well, you're stuck with it.......better luck next time....😜









Seriously, it stands on its. Enjoy your new watch and wear it in good health!👍✌😉


----------



## TheEngineer

HKwatchlover said:


> First day on the wrist. What a fantastic looking watch. Wanted to point out that the end links on mine match perfectly. Interestingly, I spent a few hours with the AD in HK yesterday and he had a tray full of OT 500's. I inspected each one and none of them had mismatched endlinks. So perhaps this was an issue Steinhart had early on but has since resolved? Also secondly, I also initially had reservations about looking too much like the Rolex Batman. Upon seeing it in person though, I realized it looks nothing like it. Other than the bezel color (which of course other brands have used too) nothing about it (size, color, dial, etc) resembles the Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your GMT hand misaligned? Mine is.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Mine isn't... the AD specifically checked it for me before I left the shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Mine just arrived and its stunning..!! The end links match incredibly well and the GMT hand is perfectly aligned. I couldn't be happier with it and it arrived extremely fast from Gnomon. A perfect transaction and perfect watch...



Bob.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Lume shot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick

Watchfreek said:


> What do you mean dude? They're identical! You've even copied the BLNR guy's shirt! Oh no!? Are you sure you are comfortable wearing that with so many Rolexes in this town?? Quick, go get a refund...oh no, you've taken the plastic off already..too late! Oh well, you're stuck with it.......better luck next time....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it stands on its. Enjoy your new watch and wear it in good health!?✌?


Was tempted by the Steiny but this photo has actually swung me back towards the Rolex...my wallet does not thank you. 

Still, the Steiny is a heck of a piece for the money, so enjoy!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Baldrick said:


> Was tempted by the Steiny but this photo has actually swung me back towards the Rolex...my wallet does not thank you.
> 
> Still, the Steiny is a heck of a piece for the money, so enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Surely it's not a choice. If you are lucky enough to have a spare £7000 of loose change then yeah get the Rolex. But the markets for each watch don't overlap I wouldn't have thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

I bought this the other day so my funds are spent - so I can't get the steinhart. Still mulling whether it's one for the future for me though.







in the meantime I'll rely on my other Steinhart DNA GMT to get me by. Of course if someone waves £650 at me for that I'll be sans GMT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Baldrick said:


> Was tempted by the Steiny but this photo has actually swung me back towards the Rolex...my wallet does not thank you.
> 
> Still, the Steiny is a heck of a piece for the money, so enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Ooops, LOL! There is definitely a certain appeal to Rolex's design, especially their case designs (and not just the status symbol that a lot of people attach to them). It is something I do not believe Steinhart has ever attempted to replicate. The Rolex sports models, especially the current models, tend to be more chunky whereas the Oceans sit a lot lower on (most) wrists, while their blunt lug ends add a bit more of a toolish , rugged feel to them. Some prefer more wrist presence and a more refined case, while some prefer a more streamlined, yet rugged look - theres something for everyone. I like both, depending on the model.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Yeah, agreed that the steinhart and Rolex aren't really choices for either or. The Rolex still on my wishlist, though it will be many years later (and many other watches stand in line ahead of it) so I'm sure the steinhart will serve me well in the meantime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

HKwatchlover said:


> Yeah, agreed that the steinhart and Rolex aren't really choices for either or. The Rolex still on my wishlist, though it will be many years later (and many other watches stand in line ahead of it) so I'm sure the steinhart will serve me well in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you've got the correct shirt already......


----------



## lvt

Rolexes are for the safe, Steinharts are for the battle-field.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

lvt said:


> Rolexes are for the safe, Steinharts are for the battle-field.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


.....and the phone is for telling the time, LOL


----------



## lvt

Watchfreek said:


> .....and the phone is for telling the time, LOL


As long as the battery doesn't run out 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj

lvt said:


> Rolexes are for the safe, Steinharts are for the battle-field.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


on the battle-field I would prefer a Rolex for sure!


----------



## lvt

rhj said:


> on the battle-field I would prefer a Rolex for sure!


It makes sense if you want to trade your watch for food, water or ammunition.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick

RustyBin5 said:


> Surely it's not a choice. If you are lucky enough to have a spare £7000 of loose change then yeah get the Rolex. But the markets for each watch don't overlap I wouldn't have thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd be surprised! I am fortunate enough to own both a Rolex and several Steinies. I wear them for different uses and appreciate each for what it is.

Still, 7k plus is a lot of cash in most people's books, including mine, even if affordable in principle. So to me it is an either / or choice, but one with a time element - either the Steiny now or the Rolex, which appeals to me more, later.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## daftpunk

northernlight said:


> I ordered one today. Steinhart's website lists them In Stock, delivery time 2-3 days. Let's see!
> 
> Cheers,
> northernlight


I ordered on Monday when they were showing as in stock and 2-3 day delivery. However, it would be international delivery to the UK, so i believe it will be a longer wait. My order status still shows as 'processing'. I will wait until the end of next week and see what happens.


----------



## Watchfreek

daftpunk said:


> I ordered on Monday when they were showing as in stock and 2-3 day delivery. However, it would be international delivery to the UK, so i believe it will be a longer wait. My order status still shows as 'processing'. I will wait until the end of next week and see what happens.


It should be noted that something that is often misunderstood is that the 2-3 days estimated time for delivery commences after they send you the shipping notification, which could be some time after, and NOT the time of placing the order.


----------



## RustyBin5

lvt said:


> As long as the battery doesn't run out
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


I don't do Quartz phones. My phone is self winding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Baldrick said:


> You'd be surprised! I am fortunate enough to own both a Rolex and several Steinies. I wear them for different uses and appreciate each for what it is.
> 
> Still, 7k plus is a lot of cash in most people's books, including mine, even if affordable in principle. So to me it is an either / or choice, but one with a time element - either the Steiny now or the Rolex, which appeals to me more, later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


But not the steiny now to be replaced by the Rolex later then!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

Watchfreek said:


> The model was already conceived last year and stocks were produced by Basel World 2017 (around Feb/Mar), so no they weren't inspired by your pshop unfortunately. Perhaps you just have great taste and foresight?


And how about this post of mine from May last year? Notice even the "Titanium GMT". I wonder if I should claim a rebate of some sort  https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-wus-custom-3167978-3.html#post29004338


----------



## Watchfreek

n1k0 said:


> And how about this post of mine from May last year? Notice even the "Titanium GMT". I wonder if I should claim a rebate of some sort  https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-wus-custom-3167978-3.html#post29004338


So you've got great taste and foresight too! ?

Looking at you pchop, I think they should've made the arabic 5-minute/seconds markers on the rehaut blue on the new one....


----------



## RustyBin5

Friend just told me he got email from Steinhart saying 39mm will be here for some models "this summer"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

Baldrick said:


> You'd be surprised! I am fortunate enough to own both a Rolex and several Steinies. I wear them for different uses and appreciate each for what it is.
> 
> Still, 7k plus is a lot of cash in most people's books, including mine, even if affordable in principle. So to me it is an either / or choice, but one with a time element - either the Steiny now or the Rolex, which appeals to me more, later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Similar experiences to you, having owned Rolex and a couple of Steinharts.

For me, the Steinhart (OVM v1) scratched the itch for several years when I couldn't justify the Rolex money, but never felt like it could completely fill the void. My wallet was happy, my head justified the bang for your buck value of Steinhart, but emotionally, the Rolex was still the only one that could completely satisfy the desire.

I finally got over the price barrier in my head and made the move to consolidate several watches in my collection. With a bit of additional funding I managed to put together enough for a Rolex BLNR. Killed the itch dead and never felt happier.


----------



## Baldrick

RustyBin5 said:


> But not the steiny now to be replaced by the Rolex later then!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah. I tend not to flip watches (not much outlet for it here) so it would just end up sitting in a watchbox. May as well save the coin for something else.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## daftpunk

Just an update on my order for anyone that's interested. I placed my order on Monday and have just received my shipping confirmation email. It will be shipped to UK by Fedex and is with the courier now. It doesn't state when I'll receive it but hopefully it might be Monday or Tuesday.

I shall post wrist shots when it arrives


----------



## Watchfreek

She got one too after seeing my pics on Instagram.....

(with perfectly matching endlinks and aligned gmt hand right out of the box 😊)


----------



## sticky

O.K. Truth time. I prefer the Squale Batman (there, I said it) but they will almost certainly have all gone by the time my wallet recovers. The Steiny is hardly "second best" so with a lot of luck I'll be ordering one soon.


----------



## dhodgins

sticky said:


> O.K. Truth time. I prefer the Squale Batman (there, I said it) but they will almost certainly have all gone by the time my wallet recovers. The Steiny is hardly "second best" so with a lot of luck I'll be ordering one soon.


I agree, but I just don't see as much value in the Squale (I'm a cheap bastard) and, if I'm really picky, I don't think I could live with the 21mm lugs. I eyed the Squale (and the tropic) for a few weeks, but didn't hesitate to pull the trigger on the 500 GMT. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## RustyBin5

sticky said:


> O.K. Truth time. I prefer the Squale Batman (there, I said it) but they will almost certainly have all gone by the time my wallet recovers. The Steiny is hardly "second best" so with a lot of luck I'll be ordering one soon.


Squale nice
Different watches tho 
Ones a copy ones a homage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Just experimenting with a few nylon straps I have lying around (nothing too special):


----------



## jsohal

Watchfreek said:


> Just experimenting with a few nylon straps I have lying around (nothing too special):


What nylon strap is that black one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

A cheap unbranded nylon one-piece strap....


----------



## DoctorWolf

Watchfreek said:


> Just experimenting with a few nylon straps I have lying around (nothing too special):


Looks great with the blue one! Nice combo and no bracelet mismatch...


----------



## RustyBin5

DoctorWolf said:


> Looks great with the blue one! Nice combo and no bracelet mismatch...


Blue perlon best. It would look good on a blue isofrane rubber too, but only if the blue matched the bezel. A blue leather like this would also be a nice option









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

RustyBin5 said:


> Blue perlon best. It would look good on a blue isofrane rubber too, but only if the blue matched the bezel. A blue leather like this would also be a nice option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed but sourcing a brighter blue (close to the bezel's blue) leather for the girlfriend though, as obviously its more a fashion accessory for her. As for me, I'm actually quite happy with the bracelet, especially after solving the mismatch issue.


----------



## MrDagon007

Since there was some discussion about a possible difference in colour between case and bracelet, this may be of interest.
This afternoon I briefly examined the ti500gmt at a local reseller, and I find that in reality the case and bracelet match pretty well. There is only a small difference, at least on the sample in the shop, but really nothing to lose your sleep over.

As you can see, case and bracelet match well enough:









Otherwise, I found it probably the best looking of the ocean 1 case based steinharts.


----------



## Houls

Mine arrived this morning. Case and bracelet match perfectly. I see what some people were asking about the mismatch but it seems like it doesn't match in certain photos but in real life I notice no difference. What a stunner in person. I love everything about it.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

That looks awesome!!! Enjoy the watch!!


----------



## Houls

So my GMT hand seems misaligned.


----------



## andyk8

Houls said:


> So my GMT hand seems misaligned.


That sucks. Send it straight back to them.

Steinhart's QC is pretty appalling to be fair. They must rush these new releases out before checking them over properly.


----------



## Houls

It's definitely off. I've checked every hour on the hour.


----------



## venturacounty

I was expecting mine tomorrow, wonder what's holding it up. Maybe a recall?


----------



## Watchfreek

That really sucks. I sometimes wonder whether it's Steinhart's QC issue or whether its the way FEDEX handled the packages in certain countries. A hard knock will put the hands out of whack but I've never (nor my AD) had any such problems with GMT watches received in this part of the world and yet there's been quite a few reported in say, the US . In any case, Steinhart will take care of you. The hassle and the extended wait is annoying though.


----------



## Lee_K

I got mine today and my GMT hand is misaligned as well: 15 minutes too fast. I'm going to send it back for a refund rather than request them to fix it as I am sad to admit that the watch just doesn't do it for me. I guess I've learned a lesson that titanium watches aren't my thing. I had a similar reaction to a Tudor Pelagos I once tried on in a jewelry story. Oh well, I still have a Steinhart OVM and a GMT-Ocean 1 that I adore and Steinhart's return policy is very accommodating. Such is the way for a WIS who can only order things on-line.


----------



## venturacounty

Sorry for your misfortune, Lee_K. The hour marker isn't aligned perfectly, either. Mine is now in Paris, which is odd. I'm starting to worry that mine will also have quality control issues. That's unacceptable for any brand, really. You can't send out a watch without making sure it's working perfectly. That's just not on.


----------



## Houls

Mine is 15 minutes slow. I love the Titanium and the whole package aside from the misalignment. After a full day on the wrist I've also discovered that a unidirectional bezel on a GMT is nonsensical. Bidirectional would be ideal. Some time zones are plus and some are minus. Only being able to turn the bezel one way makes the functionality useless. Still a nice watch regardless.


----------



## jsohal

Wondering when I'll get mine. Hope I don't have to send it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

It is a pity reading about these alignment issues. I wonder if shocks during transport caused it or if it was a matter of sloppy qc.


----------



## Lee_K

MrDagon007 said:


> It is a pity reading about these alignment issues. I wonder if shocks during transport caused it or if it was a matter of sloppy qc.


I don't remember many posts about the other Ocean-1 GMTs having this misalignment issue (there are a few, though). My Pepsi bezel Steinhart GMT is spot on, and it's been knocked around quite a bit. I don't know the answer but suspect it is caused by indifferent assembly at the factory. I'm hoping it's something that doesn't affect many others.


----------



## jsohal

I realize I can get impatient waiting for a watch... but I was wondering how long it takes for steinhart to ship a watch once they accept payment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Just another Steinhart delivery.......






(its the perfect size for tossing...)


----------



## lvt

MrDagon007 said:


> It is a pity reading about these alignment issues. I wonder if shocks during transport caused it or if it was a matter of sloppy qc.


It's still a mystere but it seems that for most of the cases it happens when the watch is NOT running, while the GMT hand is not under mechanical load and it could move a little back and forth.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

lvt said:


> It's still a mystere but it seems that for most of the cases it happens when the watch is NOT running, while the GMT hand is not under mechanical load and it could move a little back and forth.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


It's a well documented issue for eta gmt movement. A bump while stopped can jar it. My debaufre has identical thing. It's more of an eta thing than a steinhart thing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northernlight

northernlight said:


> I ordered one today. Steinhart's website lists them In Stock, delivery time 2-3 days. Let's see!
> 
> Cheers,
> northernlight


Just got an email, 6 days later, shipped! Hope to get it by the end of the week!

Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## j3T_

Got mine in as well. Love it so far, no misalignment issues as far as I can tell.


----------



## daftpunk

Just received mine today, and i'm afraid to say i think i'm going to send it back for a full refund.

The bracelet colour does not match the case, the GMT hand in mis-aligned and it appears the hour hand is slightly mis-aligned too.

A couple of photos of the colour mis-match:

















Here is a photo of the GMT hand not lined up with an hour marker:









The GMT hand is lined up with an hour marker when the time is at approximately 22 minutes to the hour:









And finally, the hour hand itself seems a bit off, it only seems correctly aligned when the minute hand is at about 4 minutes past the hour:

















I'm not too impressed with my first Steinhart purchase.


----------



## Lee_K

That's really disappointing, daftpunk. That's three of us now with alignment issues.

Mine's going back to Steinhart tomorrow. They quickly responded with return instructions, all on their dime.


----------



## venturacounty

I'm no great expert on watches, but, could it help when you play a little bit with the crown/movement, just to loosen up the GMT hand? This is what I did and it looks perfect now.


----------



## venturacounty

As for the color of the endlink, same here, but it's not a dealbreaker for me, I figure this watch will look great on a brown leather band.


----------



## Houls

29 hours plus two seconds. I can live with the misaligned GMT hand. They gave instructions to send it back but I honestly don't want to deal with all of the nonsense and customs paperwork yada yada yada. If it really bothers me tremendously I have a local watchmaker that would fix it for me quite easily. I am very happy with this watch.


----------



## venturacounty

It is a gorgeous looking watch. looks great on your wrist, Mister.


----------



## RustyBin5

Tbh I'm still thinking about buying one but given the numbers of disgruntled punters all with same issue I'm a tad surprised they aren't doing a recall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venturacounty

We don't know the real numbers. Of folks that bought it and are happy with it maybe 10% will come on here and tell us about it. Those that received a lemon, are much likelier to show up. And rightly complain. What do we know.


----------



## RustyBin5

venturacounty said:


> We don't know the real numbers. Of folks that bought it and are happy with it maybe 10% will come on here and tell us about it. Those that received a lemon, are much likelier to show up. And rightly complain. What do we know.


We know that worldwide prob less than 5 titanium Pelagos were returned lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

RustyBin5 said:


> Tbh I'm still thinking about buying one but given the numbers of disgruntled punters all with same issue I'm a tad surprised they aren't doing a recall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The things being complained about here are likely to be less important to the average non-WIS consumer.


----------



## Watchfreek

venturacounty said:


> We don't know the real numbers. Of folks that bought it and are happy with it maybe 10% will come on here and tell us about it. Those that received a lemon, are much likelier to show up. And rightly complain. What do we know.


Fair comment. I'm interested to know where the bulk of those with issues are actually located, especially given the known mishandling by couriers in the US (and the majority of members here being US based). There had been no complaints on the FB groups so far, where the majority of members are European and Asian based but to be fair, it could be a cultural thing (not to vent on social media).


----------



## MrDagon007

zaratsu said:


> The things being complained about here are likely to be less important to the average non-WIS consumer.


I think that you do not need to be a WIS to appreciate a correct gmt hand...

Otherwise interesting comment above that it can happen when a stopped eta gmt movement gets a bump - which would indicate that the problem probably happened during shipping since it would be such an enormous QC oversight.


----------



## gobbi

yes exactly. 90% of folks getting a faulty-free watch would not spend time bragging around forums, they just enjoy the latest purchase of them. Plus, some customers do not pay attention to mismatches of hands or imperfections between parts etc.
As it happened to me I did received one yesterday and it barely has some issues. Missing glucydor balance, although I did not bought the watch wishing it has TOP grade of 2893-2, I would of not complaint if it has it though, as it more precise and adjustable. But I happy to admit, accuracy is within a few seconds/a day. will run some test later on. May I wish all your troubles will be resolved as quickly as possible!


----------



## Watchfreek

You're saying yours is missing a part? Is that not the balance wheel that is essential? If not is it possible that it was intentional?


----------



## andyk8

venturacounty said:


> We don't know the real numbers. Of folks that bought it and are happy with it maybe 10% will come on here and tell us about it. Those that received a lemon, are much likelier to show up. And rightly complain. What do we know.


Of all the people that buy Steinharts I'd say 0.1% of them are members on this forum.

While you may think you're hearing a lot of complaints here there are probably a far greater number of people having issues, they're just not WUS members or don't comment on the Steinhart forum or Facebook groups.

I've owned lots of Orients and have had problems with them but I haven't ever commented in the Orient forum nor am I a member of any Orient Facebook groups.


----------



## gobbi

Watchfreek said:


> You're saying yours is missing a part? Is that not the balance wheel that is essential? If not is it possible that it was intentional?


No, watch is in good order. It's caliber, though, not having a better material spring which is a part of a top grade specification, it has 'normal' spring. Somebody asked Steinhart about the grade used and the alleged reply was it's a top grade. I can't verify was this answer intentional or by mistake. Or whether the answer was given in the first place. All I know is that my watch does not have improved spring  It's still great and has great accuracy.


----------



## Watchfreek

gobbi said:


> No, watch is in good order. It's caliber, though, not having a better material spring which is a part of a top grade specification, it has 'normal' spring. Somebody asked Steinhart about the grade used and the alleged reply was it's a top grade. I can't verify was this answer intentional or by mistake. Or whether the answer was given in the first place. All I know is that my watch does not have improved spring  It's still great and has great accuracy.


Oh thanks for clarifying. Yes, Steinhart does advertise it as a Top grade so your finding seems odd. Most of us wouldn't know better.


----------



## gobbi

Watchfreek said:


> Oh thanks for clarifying. Yes, Steinhart does advertise it as a Top grade so your finding seems odd. Most of us wouldn't know better.


Yes. For many people it's really nitty-picking, but it is important as the 'mechanism' in 'mechanical' watch has a great, if not the greatest importance. I would be amazed if some of O.T.500 GMT P. have a top grade and some lower (standard or elabore) finish. Most probably all of them has no Glucydur balance spring and advertising a TOP grade is misleading of their customers. Unless, and very unlikely, ETA top grade is supplied without usual style Glucydyr, which has tapered shape plugs inside a circle.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thank you for that information. We learn somethimg everyday. It does seem odd that they are advertising it as Top grade if it is not spec'd accordingly - are they even allowed to do that? You've now got me curious. I'll try to do some research on ETA specs for a Top grade 2893-2.


----------



## gobbi

Watchfreek said:


> Thank you for that information. We learn somethimg everyday. It does seem odd that they are advertising it as Top grade if it is not spec'd accordingly - are they even allowed to do that? You've now got me curious. I'll try to do some research on ETA specs for a Top grade 2893-2.


I spent a few minutes doing exactly the same yesterday. On their web site Steinhart does not specify it being Top grade. Gnomon did, may be they already adjust that. On the ETA technical side, basically top grade differ from lower grades by use of better quality parts and having more points for accuracy adjustments. For the amateur eye, most noticeable difference would be lack/presence of Glucydur balance, which supposed to look like this (standard, elabore grades use nickel balance with the regular form plugs, it's on the left, copycat of twirled merdedes logo, while top and chrono upper grades use Glucydur balance (improved alloy over nickel), it's on the right. My Steiny has left balance. Just pull the crown all the way, stop the movement and you can see by yourself. if the plugs are hidden, just pull the crown back and pull out again.


----------



## venturacounty

Mine runs perfectly now, within 1 second accuracy, over, admittedly, just a 26 hour period. Everything lines up perfectly also. I'm keeping the watch, it's a beautiful piece! I sent an email to Steinhart thanking them for their prompt concern/reply and wished them great holidays.


----------



## venturacounty

If someone could recommend me a brown leather band to go with it, I'd be very grateful!


----------



## andyk8

gobbi said:


> I spent a few minutes doing exactly the same yesterday. On their web site Steinhart does not specify it being Top grade. Gnomon did, may be they already adjust that. On the ETA technical side, basically top grade differ from lower grades by use of better quality parts and having more points for accuracy adjustments. For the amateur eye, most noticeable difference would be lack/presence of Glucydur balance, which supposed to look like this (standard, elabore grades use nickel balance with the regular form plugs, it's on the left, copycat of twirled merdedes logo, while top and chrono upper grades use Glucydur balance (improved alloy over nickel), it's on the right. My Steiny has left balance. Just pull the crown all the way, stop the movement and you can see by yourself. if the plugs are hidden, just pull the crown back and pull out again.
> View attachment 12327263


Nicely researched! We learn something new every day.


----------



## venturacounty

I know there were possible issues with manually winding the ETA 2824-2 movement that sits in my OVM. What about manually winding the 2893-2 ETA movement?


----------



## lvt

venturacounty said:


> I know there were possible issues with manually winding the ETA 2824-2 movement that sits in my OVM. What about manually winding the 2893-2 ETA movement?


I believe that the automatic winding mechanism remains similar in the 2893-2, the the rules also apply to it too. Abusing the manual winding feature would create unnecessary wear on the reversing wheels.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## gobbi

May be you like this variation of the strap instead of the brown leather (I did) ->


----------



## cmkworm

Just placed my order last night and I'm hoping it ships soon! I'm also hoping mine doesn't have these issues but I've been looking for a black/blue bezel GMT ever since I saw the Rolex Batman. I'm glad it's not a copycat watch and I agree, it's a different market. I would definitely buy the Rolex but I don't have the extra $8k plus to spend right now


----------



## Watchfreek

gobbi said:


> I spent a few minutes doing exactly the same yesterday. On their web site Steinhart does not specify it being Top grade. Gnomon did, may be they already adjust that. On the ETA technical side, basically top grade differ from lower grades by use of better quality parts and having more points for accuracy adjustments. For the amateur eye, most noticeable difference would be lack/presence of Glucydur balance, which supposed to look like this (standard, elabore grades use nickel balance with the regular form plugs, it's on the left, copycat of twirled merdedes logo, while top and chrono upper grades use Glucydur balance (improved alloy over nickel), it's on the right. My Steiny has left balance. Just pull the crown all the way, stop the movement and you can see by yourself. if the plugs are hidden, just pull the crown back and pull out again.
> View attachment 12327263


The AD told me it is a TOP grade and someone on here wrote to Steinhart who comfirned that it is supposed to be Top grade but called it a "Premium" because of the decoration.

To confuse matters further, my OOVC with ETA2824-2 TOP + DD2020 has that exact tapered balance (as it should):









But at the same time, my Marine Chronographs with ETA2824-2 ELABORE also has that same balance wheel. Perhaps they need to upgrade the movement for the D.D. module?:










What is a bit of a worry is if the OT500GMT is supposed to have a Top grade 2893-2, why it does not have the upgraded balance wheel and possibly mainspring.


----------



## wkw

Order placed on June 27 and Fedex delivered the watch on July 5.

Glad to know mine got a good color match of the end piece. Also the GMT hand is working fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

venturacounty said:


> Mine runs perfectly now, within 1 second accuracy, over, admittedly, just a 26 hour period. Everything lines up perfectly also. I'm keeping the watch, it's a beautiful piece! I sent an email to Steinhart thanking them for their prompt concern/reply and wished them great holidays.


This case seems to indicate that the GMT hand was somehow dislodged from its gear and because it was not properly seated after the knock (unlike some others' watches that might have already repositioned on the gear), you were able to move it back into the proper position. That was lucky. In any case, congrats on saving it. Enjoy your new watch and wear it in good health.

This is probably evidence that the watch had endured a hard knock while in transit and unfortunately, if the watch was sent back for repairs, there's still a risk that it might happen again on the way back.

For those who like this watch enough to want to keep it, consider the possibility of having the hand readjusted locally, with Steinhart's prior approval of the repairs and agreement to reimburse the cost - its been done before and its better than risk having it being knocked around again.


----------



## Houls

57 hours in and +5 seconds. I am opting to keep it with misaligned GMT hand because they have assured me that if I decide to have it fixed locally at my watchmaker that this will not void my warranty. I don't feel like jumping through all the international shipping hoops for something as minor as that. I love the watch.


----------



## dhodgins

Houls said:


> I don't feel like jumping through all the international shipping hoops for something as minor as that.


You drive to FedEx, hand them the watch (in the Steinhart box), and then give them Steinhart's FedEx account number. That's it. It's inconvenient to have to send back a new watch, but it is not a difficult process.


----------



## lvt

At least try to fix the misalignment by yourself before deciding.

Personally I would let the watch run until it stops, make a couple of GMT hand turns around the dial until you see it's aligned with the minutes hand. If this good thing happens you can now set the time and start wearing the watch as usual.

If it doesn't happen at the first minutes, don't lose hope, pull the crown all the way out and give the minutes hand some full dial turns before trying again with the GMT hand.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Oops!


----------



## Watchfreek

Houls said:


> The instructions that Steinhart gave me for the return were significantly more detailed than "You drive to FedEx, hand them the watch (in the Steinhart box), and then give them Steinhart's FedEx account number."


WTF! Remove the fedex details!


----------



## northernlight

It finally arrived, 8 days after ordering it. All hands align perfectly, so I can't see any issues with this watch.
I like to wear my divers with a NATO or a Zulu, so put it on a black Zulu as soon as I got it.









northernlight


----------



## gobbi

northernlight said:


> It finally arrived, 8 days after ordering it. All hands align perfectly, so I can't see any issues with this watch.
> I like to wear my divers with a NATO or a Zulu, so put it on a black Zulu as soon as I got it.
> 
> northernlight


Top Stuff. I love it with this strap. Any hints where to get zulu straps, pls advice a decent store in direct message, if you can!


----------



## northernlight

gobbi said:


> Top Stuff. I love it with this strap. Any hints where to get zulu straps, pls advice a decent store in direct message, if you can!


Cheers! I've been buying most of my natos and zulus from amazon.de.

northernlight


----------



## lvt

gobbi said:


> Top Stuff. I love it with this strap. Any hints where to get zulu straps, pls advice a decent store in direct message, if you can!


I've bought a couple of straps from cheapestnatostraps.com, the price is good and they have a large selection of zulu straps.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorDad

Received the watch which was ordered on June 29th today. It came wrapped in a single layer of bubble wrap, shoved into a barely padded at all FedEx Express Envelope (WTF???). The outer white box had a big dent in it which was a portend of the condition of the watch inside. Of course the GMT hand was about 20 minutes off. I followed the instructions of forum member "venturacounty" (Thanks!!!) and after a bit the GMT hand lined up with the hour hand, sort of. It's obviously some sort of gear train deal, as the GMT hand has this "hitch" in it where it takes about 10 minutes to catch up with the hour hand which it does, sort of.

Other than that, the watch is fine. Very pretty movement. However, coming from a Rolex GMT, it seems quite small. And brother it will never, ever be mistaken for one, ever. But then again it doesn't appear to only cost one-tenth of the price of an Explorer II either. For me it's a question of "What do you want for $650." I priced out a stainless case, band and a 2893-2 Top and I was well over $650. So, I guess I pull off the wrapping and hurl the box in the closet.

I'm quite certain that Mr. Ti will be heading back to Deutschland at some point during the 24 month warranty, because I've never as in _*never *_seen this much slop in a movement.

It has done one other thing for me. If I am strolling by a Rolex AD and I hear the right numbers on a lonely and unloved Explorer II, this thing is gone.


----------



## gobbi

SeniorDad said:


> Received the watch which was ordered on June 29th today. It came wrapped in a single layer of bubble wrap, shoved into a barely padded at all FedEx Express Envelope (WTF???). The outer white box had a big dent in it which was a portend of the condition of the watch inside. Of course the GMT hand was about 20 minutes off. I followed the instructions of forum member "venturacounty" (Thanks!!!) and after a bit the GMT hand lined up with the hour hand, sort of. It's obviously some sort of gear train deal, as the GMT hand has this "hitch" in it where it takes about 10 minutes to catch up with the hour hand which it does, sort of.
> 
> Other than that, the watch is fine. Very pretty movement. However, coming from a Rolex GMT, it seems quite small. And brother it will never, ever be mistaken for one, ever. But then again it doesn't appear to only cost one-tenth of the price of an Explorer II either. For me it's a question of "What do you want for $650." I priced out a stainless case, band and a 2893-2 Top and I was well over $650. So, I guess I pull off the wrapping and hurl the box in the closet.
> 
> I'm quite certain that Mr. Ti will be heading back to Deutschland at some point during the 24 month warranty, because I've never as in _*never *_seen this much slop in a movement.
> 
> It has done one other thing for me. If I am strolling by a Rolex AD and I hear the right numbers on a lonely and unloved Explorer II, this thing is gone.


Shipping is a pain. However it is not a TOP grade 2893-2 caliber. But overall it a good deal anyway. I see you like Explorer II, what about GMT MasterII?


----------



## SeniorDad

gobbi said:


> Shipping is a pain. However it is not a TOP grade 2893-2 caliber. But overall it a good deal anyway. I see you like Explorer II, what about GMT MasterII?


I disagree. It sure looks like a Top and unless otherwise informed, I'll go with Steinhart on this.

I have always wanted a Steinhart and this watch has about three days of performance trials ahead of it before it's labeled a keeper. I've elected to keep the plastic on as I am quite concerned about the knock it may have received and its overall usefulness (Ahem, there's a _*reason*_ why the GMT hand is a contrasting color--I know, just use the bezel). It appears that the GMT hand issue is just me. I guess that you have to "set" the GMT hand much like you'd set the time itself, wind it back then sneak it up. Coming from a GMT with that reassuring "click" of the hand it's a bit disquieting (and inconvenient). But it's keeping time just as well as the Seiko5 on my wrist and it's much prettier. Just wish it "read" bigger.

The amount of money the Wilsdorf Cartel is asking for their offerings is beyond obscene. Not a single person I've spoken with can explain to me how a superb piece like the Tudor Pelagos can retail (shudder) for over 50% less than a current Batman. If the GMT Master II was priced anywhere near its value I'd be sporting it. I'm counting on the Steinhart to fill that void between reality and usefulness. But damn, that white dial Explorer II is pretty, and unwanted, which is a great combination in an anachronism.


----------



## Brad Maestas

I wasn't sure how long it was going to be before I had the scratch for yet another watch but I ordered the GMT this morning. I've had the regular OT 500 for about a year now and it's been great so far. Yes, the bracelet marks easily but that's not that big of a deal to me. Less than a week ago I got a Sinn 556i which I have been saving for for quite a while, along with some much more serious upgrades to my camera gear, so I wasn't sure the GMT was going to be in the cards this month but I was able to make it happen and I'm stoked!


----------



## TWang1337

Does this watch wear smaller or bigger than rolex gmt master 2? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

TWang1337 said:


> Does this watch wear smaller or bigger than rolex gmt master 2?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Which GMT Master II are you referring to - there's slight differences in how the different generations wear? In any case, all GMT Master II's are 40mm vs this Ocean's 42mm, and the Ocean has longer lugs which makes it wear even bigger.


----------



## MrDagon007

About:



SeniorDad said:


> ...However, coming from a Rolex GMT, it seems quite small.


..

And:



SeniorDad said:


> ... Just wish it "read" bigger...
> .... But damn, that white dial Explorer II is pretty, and unwanted, which is a great combination in an anachronism.


I am a little surprised at your perception. As mentioned above the Steinhart is 2mm bigger that the Rolex GMT master.

About the white dial E2. An inlaw wears one and it is indeed pretty and in my opinion universal as well.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes very bizarre perception there indeed. 

Did a few quick and dirty measurements vs a 16710 GMT Master II (OT500DTP in brackets) - 

Case width:

40mm including bezel (approx. 42.5mm including bezel)

Visible dial/crystal diameter:

30mm (approx 30mm)

Bezel width:

Approx 5mm (5mm)

Here's the biggest difference and one that should affect how large it is perceived on the wrist:

L2L:

47mm (almost 51mm)

The OT500DTP also has a maxi-ish dial with significantly larger and bolder markers (the BLNR also does but markers are no larger than the Ocean's) that aftects hoe large a watch wears to a certain extent.....

So, it is interesting that someone coming from a GMT Master (I or II) would find the Ocean looking smaller.


----------



## SeniorDad

MrDagon007 said:


> About:
> 
> ..
> 
> And:
> 
> I am a little surprised at your perception. As mentioned above the Steinhart is 2mm bigger that the Rolex GMT master.
> 
> About the white dial E2. An inlaw wears one and it is indeed pretty and in my opinion universal as well.


I really can't explain it. Numbers don't lie. But my eye perceives what my eye perceives and to me the GMT Master II looks bigger and more substantial. Perhaps it's a matter of the hands, which appear to me to be longer on the GMT. Could be the little inner seconds dial on the Steinhart. I personally think it looks more "familiar." Could be an interesting project for a photo comparison.

Whatever my reasoning, my preference is the GMT and if my BIL shows me some mercy and sells me back my GMT (I'm pleading, people. I've offered to bequeath it to him and give him the Steinhart as "interest" but he's not budging) this thing is History. Anticipating his ultimate "No Way" on this I've removed the wrappings and strapped it on semi-permanently.

And gentlemen, every single time I look at that horribly mismatching bracelet/case color combo, I shall regret not getting off my rear, shoving the thing (broken outer box and all) back into a similarly flimsy FedEx "padded envelope" and returning it to Mr. Steinhart with regrets.

And to those of you who did, may I say "Well Played, Sir."


----------



## MrDagon007

SeniorDad said:


> I really can't explain it. Numbers don't lie. But my eye perceives what my eye perceives and to me the GMT Master II looks bigger and more substantial. Perhaps it's a matter of the hands, which appear to me to be longer on the GMT. Could be the little inner seconds dial on the Steinhart. I personally think it looks more "familiar." Could be an interesting project for a photo comparison.
> 
> Whatever my reasoning, my preference is the GMT and if my BIL shows me some mercy and sells me back my GMT (I'm pleading, people. I've offered to bequeath it to him and give him the Steinhart as "interest" but he's not budging) this thing is History. Anticipating his ultimate "No Way" on this I've removed the wrappings and strapped it on semi-permanently.
> 
> And gentlemen, every single time I look at that horribly mismatching bracelet/case color combo, I shall regret not getting off my rear, shoving the thing (broken outer box and all) back into a similarly flimsy FedEx "padded envelope" and returning it to Mr. Steinhart with regrets.
> 
> And to those of you who did, may I say "Well Played, Sir."


Yes, "perception is reality" as we marketeers say 

Well it is no surprise that it doesn't equal a watch more than 10 times more expensive, but I do find it an excellent proposition for the price, if you can live with it being homageish. It is better to judge it on its own merits than to compare with a VASTLy more expensive product.

I could live with a slightly different colour between bracelet and case (my damasko is like that, depending on the light and viewing angle), but would be annoyed if there was a strong mismatch - however I think that someone here or in the new releases thread informed how it could easily be brushed to get the tint more equal - worth checking.

Enjoy wearing it and treat yourself and the missus on a nice holiday with the price difference.


----------



## jsohal

SeniorDad said:


> I really can't explain it. Numbers don't lie. But my eye perceives what my eye perceives and to me the GMT Master II looks bigger and more substantial. Perhaps it's a matter of the hands, which appear to me to be longer on the GMT. Could be the little inner seconds dial on the Steinhart. I personally think it looks more "familiar." Could be an interesting project for a photo comparison.
> 
> Whatever my reasoning, my preference is the GMT and if my BIL shows me some mercy and sells me back my GMT (I'm pleading, people. I've offered to bequeath it to him and give him the Steinhart as "interest" but he's not budging) this thing is History. Anticipating his ultimate "No Way" on this I've removed the wrappings and strapped it on semi-permanently.
> 
> And gentlemen, every single time I look at that horribly mismatching bracelet/case color combo, I shall regret not getting off my rear, shoving the thing (broken outer box and all) back into a similarly flimsy FedEx "padded envelope" and returning it to Mr. Steinhart with regrets.
> 
> And to those of you who did, may I say "Well Played, Sir."


Could also just be that Rolex logo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

I didn't want to do a side by side comparison because of distortions in photographs, and indeed there is. Even so, the Ocean is clearly larger and larger looking, paying particular attention to the L2L which is very apparent when on the wrist. The GMT Master also happens to be closer to the camera in this pic.

@seniordad: please do not take this personally. I'm doing this purely for "academic" purposes.


----------



## RustyBin5

Just bought one. Pal is a serial flipper and he bought it and didn't even remove the wrapping. £480 - happy days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erreeffe

Got mine today, with the same misaligned GMT hand issue... But I think I can live with that, watch is beautiful and wears wonderfully on my wrist!
Plus, as far as I can tell, no difference in color between case and bracelet...
Ciaooo,
R


----------



## Watchfreek

erreeffe said:


> Got mine today, with the same misaligned GMT hand issue... But I think I can live with that, watch is beautiful and wears wonderfully on my wrist!
> Plus, as far as I can tell, no difference in color between case and bracelet...
> Ciaooo,
> R


Congrats! It actually looks more like your bezel is off instead. Turn it so the triangle properly aligns with exactly 12 o'clock and check the alignment of the gmt hand again.


----------



## SeniorDad

Watchfreek said:


> I didn't want to do a side by side comparison because of distortions in photographs, and indeed there is. Even so, the Ocean is clearly larger and larger looking, paying particular attention to the L2L which is very apparent when on the wrist. The GMT Master also happens to be closer to the camera in this pic.
> 
> @seniordad: please do not take this personally. I'm doing this purely for "academic" purposes.


Thank you very much!

To show you how warped my perception is, I still think the GMT II looks more readable! It's Rolex Brainwashing, no more no less.

Now if we're talking Lume, the Steinhart lights up my room, the Rolex never did.

Thanks again.


----------



## Watchfreek

SeniorDad said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> To show you how warped my perception is, I still think the GMT II looks more readable! It's Rolex Brainwashing, no more no less.
> 
> Now if we're talking Lume, the Steinhart lights up my room, the Rolex never did.
> 
> Thanks again.


Lol, I think besides missing your Rollie too much and a severe case of brand worship, there might be a logical reason too - the shiney bits on the hands and frame of the markers on the GMT Master makes them stand out a bit more.

Here's a bizarre one. While in person the size difference is quite apparent, in this photo it looks like the 40mm Sub is almost the same size as the OT500DT (I think part of the reason is the effect of the sub being on a NATO)..


----------



## SeniorDad

MrDagon007 said:


> Yes, "perception is reality" as we marketeers say
> 
> snip...
> 
> I could live with a slightly different colour between bracelet and case (my damasko is like that, depending on the light and viewing angle), but would be annoyed if there was a strong mismatch - however I think that someone here or in the new releases thread informed how it could easily be brushed to get the tint more equal - worth checking.
> 
> Enjoy wearing it and treat yourself and the missus on a nice holiday with the price difference.


Well, I suppose I can live with this (although I am going to petition the Steinhart for a new bracelet). They couldn't even get the clasp to match (Possible Good thing?).

Good advice on the vacation! I'll make a reward for retrieving the GMT.


----------



## venturacounty

Abstraction made of all the great and insightful comments, it seems to me this is a popular watch already (close to 12,000 views, and for good reason - it's a beauty!), and will fetch a good price if I ever wished to sell it later. I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## venturacounty

SeniorDad - I think WatchFreek commented early on in this thread on how to make that color look more like the watchcase. I have the same issue, but it's not such a big deal for me. I'll gladly support and sign your petition to Steinhart, though.


----------



## Watchfreek

I did - check my last two photos with the Rolexes. 

There's no guarantee a replacement bracelet would match, simply because they don't have your watch with them. And as another member suggested, the mismatch is mostly the result of the bracelet coming from a different source to the case, hence exposed to different elements, creating a difference in the amount of patina. Seniordad's looks like it's not too bad, so will probably require less work. In any case, it's entirely up to you guys if you want to try ask Steinhart for a replacement.

The clasp is a bit tricky because it is just a grey coating on stainless steel and if you polish/brush it too much, you'll get down to the s/s.....


----------



## lvt

Watchfreek said:


> Congrats! It actually looks more like your bezel is off instead. Turn it so the triangle properly aligns with exactly 12 o'clock and check the alignment of the gmt hand again.


Yes it could be the bezel rather than the GMT hand on this watch.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

SeniorDad said:


> Well, I suppose I can live with this (although I am going to petition the Steinhart for a new bracelet). They couldn't even get the clasp to match (Possible Good thing?).
> 
> Good advice on the vacation! I'll make a reward for retrieving the GMT.


i believe the clasp as well as the crown are in fact stainless


----------



## lvt

green_pea said:


> i believe the clasp as well as the crown are in fact stainless


The clasp's material has been discussed in another thread, and yes it's steel. Maybe titanium is not strong enough for that part.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

lvt said:


> The clasp's material has been discussed in another thread, and yes it's steel. Maybe titanium is not strong enough for that part.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


The Tudor Pelagos titanium bracelet also has a steel clasp which looks different. It's a common thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

Got mine earlier in the week. GMT slightly off and bracelet a little darker than the case, but beautiful watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt

Hi,

I was so excited and almost ordered one but I see so many issues that I am a little bit disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

As someone mentioned earlier I. The thread, steinhart shipped the watch in a small box covered with one layer of bubble wrap so the watch likely had a very bumpy ride. Anyone order from gnomon and have the same issues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

I uploaded some photos of my Steinhart's delivery package for those who didn't buy from them yet.

I have bought a dozen of watches in the past years (Ball, Longines, Victorinox...) and I can say that the overall packaging process of Steinhart is standard and good enough for any watch. My Ocean 1 GMT arrived without any issue.

But given the rising number of misaligned hand on the OT500 GMT I think they should take a step further to avoid an accidental jump of the GMT hand that makes it misaligned.

The first thing I would think about is to add another layer of bubble-wrap, or even replace the white card-box with a larger and stronger box, and the bubble-wrap should be between the outer and inner boxes.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

jsohal said:


> As someone mentioned earlier I. The thread, steinhart shipped the watch in a small box covered with one layer of bubble wrap so the watch likely had a very bumpy ride. Anyone order from gnomon and have the same issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have ordered numerous GMT watches including both Steinhart and Squale from Gnomon and I have not had one problem with any of them. The GMT function has been spot on with them all. Maybe I am just extremely lucky, or Gnomon is doing something very different, in a good way???

I am not sure what they could be doing differently. The obvious difference is the carriers. Steinhart uses FedEx and Gnomon uses DHL when they deliver to me. They both seem to be packaged similarly, so I don't think its the packaging that is making the difference. Plus, Gnomon usually is delivered on average in less that 40 hours. I know Steinhart takes far longer to arrive to me, on average it takes a week or more. So maybe the extra time in transit could be the cause of some of the issues some people are experiencing??

I ordered my Steinhart Ti500 GMT from Gnomon and it was prefect in every way. GMT hands were exactly lined up and even the case color, end links and bracelet were matched very well.

Hope that helps...

Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

Interesting observations Bob, especially the fact that not one GMT watch delivered to you has the slightest issue. I've always suspected that the courier might have something to do with it but who am I to comment if Steinhart doesn't bother to investigate? C'est la vie...as they say

Excuse my ignorance but wouldn't it help, maybe just a little if they labeled the package "Fragile/breakable" too? Or don't people do these things anymore?


----------



## MrDagon007

I was also wondering if there might be a difference in the roughness/gentleness how the courier company sorting systems treat the boxes. Or perhaps differences in loading / unloading.


----------



## RustyBin5

Read somewhere on another thread that the alpha gmt hand is always off UNLESS watch is fully wound?? Is this right - could this be the source of some of the issues with the Stein? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

RustyBin5 said:


> Read somewhere on another thread that the alpha gmt hand is always off UNLESS watch is fully wound?? Is this right - could this be the source of some of the issues with the Stein?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure but my vintage gmt is aligned whether it's fully wound or not.


----------



## dhodgins

Ordered: June 29th.
Shipped: July 6th.
Received (US): July 10th.

GMT hand and bezel alignment are good. Bracelet and case colors match, or I haven't found a light that shows a color difference. The clap isn't close to matching the bracelet and case, but I understand it's a different material. More annoying is that the end links (in terms of dimension) don't match the lugs very well, but that's probably to be expected at this price point. My overall first impression is that it is gorgeous, even better looking in person than photos.


----------



## lvt

RustyBin5 said:


> Read somewhere on another thread that the alpha gmt hand is always off UNLESS watch is fully wound?? Is this right - could this be the source of some of the issues with the Stein?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Alpha GMT uses a different movement.

This is my Steinhart when it just arrived, the GMT hand is well aligned as it should be even after a couple of days with Fedex (not running).









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Maybe they should try to use large box with more bubble-padding like Ginault uses for their watches.

(Image from : Ginault Ocean Rover Thoughts and Comparisons - The Dive Watch Connection)


----------



## northernlight

lvt said:


> Maybe they should try to use large box with more bubble-padding like Ginault uses for their watches.


That's how Steinhart does it too. Big box, lots of bubble wrap, nice Steinhart box which contains the beautiful leather presentation box.
Looks like the issue here is just with the US distributor, not Steinhart?

northernlight


----------



## Lee_K

No, there is no US distributor. These watches shipped to US customers are from Steinhart directly and are packed in one layer of bubble wrap and placed inside a polyethylene bubble wrap envelope. It appears that Steinhart does things differently for German customers.

All the discussion above is that rough transportation handling is the cause of the misalignment of the 2893-2 movement's GMT hand. I'm not sure that is the root cause but there really is no way of knowing without doing a controlled test. Some watches are misaligned (mine is) and others were not. I have another Steinhart, a GMT-Ocean 1 Blue Red, and it has been shipped not once but twice internationally and it is perfectly aligned. I don't believe we've seen a single report of a Gnomon (from Singapore) watch being misaligned yet and wonder if Gnomon is doing an initial inspection and only releasing properly aligned watches to customers and sending the misaligned ones back to Steinhart. Again, this is something that is very difficult to know.

These watches are assembled in Jura, Switzerland and shipped on a huge pallet to Steinhart in Augsberg. Does Steinhart do an inspection of every watch's GMT hand before putting them in a box for individual sale? My guess is that they don't and I believe that these watches were not completely Quality Control inspected by the assembler. Again, this is a very difficult thing for us to ever know.


----------



## RustyBin5

Gmt aligned perfectly. Case matches bracelet no issues. Am happy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

This Youtube review just popped up and alas, his Ocean Titanium 500 GMT has a misaligned GMT hand as well, about 10 minutes fast.


----------



## venturacounty

It definitely doesn't line up. He doesn't make much of a fuss about it. Hmmm... Mine came like that too, but I played around with it and got to make behave the GMT Hand just like it's supposed to. This is getting to be embarrassing to Steinhart.


----------



## Lee_K

Well, that makes seven customers reporting the misalignment on WUS and YouTube, and about twice that stating theirs is absolutely fine. In no way is this a statistic sampling, but is concerning and wonder if Steinhart is aware of this issue?

I've received two watches from Europe recently, one from Christopher Ward (UK) and one from Borealis (Portugal). Both of these companies ship their watches internationally with the same bubble wrap protection as Steinhart and neither use a corrugated cardboard outer box. To be fair, neither of the watches are GMTs with the ETA 2893-2 movement so it's not an apples to apples comparison. But it does illustrate that Steinhart's use of a FedEx bubble wrap package is par for the industry. I still believe this is a manufacturing assembly defect at the factory in Switzlerland that didn't get caught with Quality Control inspections and Steinhart themselves probably didn't inspect this feature in Germany when putting the watches in their final pillow case presentation box before shipping them off to the end customer.

But we'll never know.


----------



## RustyBin5

Keeping bracelet pristine so mine will be rocked on leather for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarence500

just ordered one, cant wait to receive mine!


----------



## Houls

That GMT hand is supposed to be on the 17


----------



## RustyBin5

Changed its strap again








Tested it's lume








Then took a fun reflection shot just for the hell of it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Lee_K said:


> Well, that makes seven customers reporting the misalignment on WUS and YouTube, and about twice that stating theirs is absolutely fine. In no way is this a statistic sampling, but is concerning and wonder if Steinhart is aware of this issue?
> 
> I've received two watches from Europe recently, one from Christopher Ward (UK) and one from Borealis (Portugal). Both of these companies ship their watches internationally with the same bubble wrap protection as Steinhart and neither use a corrugated cardboard outer box. To be fair, neither of the watches are GMTs with the ETA 2893-2 movement so it's not an apples to apples comparison. But it does illustrate that Steinhart's use of a FedEx bubble wrap package is par for the industry. I still believe this is a manufacturing assembly defect at the factory in Switzlerland that didn't get caught with Quality Control inspections and Steinhart themselves probably didn't inspect this feature in Germany when putting the watches in their final pillow case presentation box before shipping them off to the end customer.
> 
> But we'll never know.


I've read somewhere in this Steinhart forum that Steinhart's watchmakers check every watch before shipment, especially watches with GMT movement.

It's a natural thing to do when you sell a watch, right? Even eBay sellers do it, let alone a rather big watch brand like Steinhart.

And this is a repeated issue, so I think it could be other problem than the Q/C.


----------



## Lee_K

lvt said:


> I've read somewhere in this Steinhart forum that Steinhart's watchmakers check every watch before shipment, especially watches with GMT movement.
> It's a natural thing to do when you sell a watch, right? Even eBay sellers do it, let alone a rather big watch brand like Steinhart.
> And this is a repeated issue, so I think it could be other problem than the Q/C.


Yes, that is possible. To repeat myself -- all we're doing in this forum is pure speculation on the root cause. Only Steinhart knows exactly what their quality control process is, where the inspections are made, and what the failure rates are for watches that have been shipped to customers who have then either returned them for repair or refund. To point at the problem being poor shipping protection, or that an unsprung ETA 2893-2 is prone to shock damage, is only one theory and without any meaningful data to support it, it has to remain just one possible cause.

In a watch enthusiast forum, we see a very skewed vision of the actual market and customer base. ETA 2893-2 movements are shipped in thousands of watches every month by many manufacturers (including Steinhart) and have been so for decades. If there is a systemic GMT alignment issue with the movement, ETA's engineers would have had time to gather that data, make corrections as necessary in either design or the assembly process, and warn manufacturers of the need to be extra careful upon shipment.

This is close to impossible for us to know outside the watch industry.


----------



## SeniorDad

Lee_K said:


> snip...
> 
> In a watch enthusiast forum, we see a very skewed vision of the actual market and customer base. ETA 2893-2 movements are shipped in thousands of watches every month by many manufacturers (including Steinhart) and have been so for decades. If there is a systemic GMT alignment issue with the movement, ETA's engineers would have had time to gather that data, make corrections as necessary in either design or the assembly process, and warn manufacturers of the need to be extra careful upon shipment.
> 
> This is close to impossible for us to know outside the watch industry.


Very true.

For my part, my watch has "calmed down," and is now pretty close to being spot on so I guess I'll keep it. The movement in this thing reminds me of a Zodiac GMT I owned about a million years ago, when you set the time all the hands moved together and wobbled about but then got in sync after a bit.

The ability to read a second time zone in the dark is a remarkable feature for any watch. Plus I can't see how crappy the bracelet looks.
I asked Steinhart for a replacement bracelet and they said a flat "No."

Oh well. Sucks to be me.


----------



## RustyBin5

SeniorDad said:


> Very true.
> 
> For my part, my watch has "calmed down," and is now pretty close to being spot on so I guess I'll keep it. The movement in this thing reminds me of a Zodiac GMT I owned about a million years ago, when you set the time all the hands moved together and wobbled about but then got in sync after a bit.
> 
> The ability to read a second time zone in the dark is a remarkable feature for any watch. Plus I can't see how crappy the bracelet looks.
> I asked Steinhart for a replacement bracelet and they said a flat "No."
> 
> Oh well. Sucks to be me.


Looks better on leather anyway imho









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deef3

Received mine today. It took a week to ship after I ordered it, but it the only took 2 days to make it to New York. No alignment issues for me (bezel or GMT hand). I don't notice a color change between the bracelet and case. Here she is right after I opened the box in the parking lot.
And a crude like shot next to my PO. Omega still wins, but I like the lume.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Lee_K said:


> Yes, that is possible. To repeat myself -- all we're doing in this forum is pure speculation on the root cause. Only Steinhart knows exactly what their quality control process is, where the inspections are made, and what the failure rates are for watches that have been shipped to customers who have then either returned them for repair or refund. To point at the problem being poor shipping protection, or that an unsprung ETA 2893-2 is prone to shock damage, is only one theory and without any meaningful data to support it, it has to remain just one possible cause.
> 
> In a watch enthusiast forum, we see a very skewed vision of the actual market and customer base. ETA 2893-2 movements are shipped in thousands of watches every month by many manufacturers (including Steinhart) and have been so for decades. If there is a systemic GMT alignment issue with the movement, ETA's engineers would have had time to gather that data, make corrections as necessary in either design or the assembly process, and warn manufacturers of the need to be extra careful upon shipment.
> 
> This is close to impossible for us to know outside the watch industry.


That's exactly the point. No one really knows what happened or what the exact statistics are. So why is everyone with a faulty watch blaming poor QC in the first instance - which is pure speculation too? There is recourse for the customer, in the form of refund or repair, on Steinhart's dime. Why cry over spilt milk? Move on, for peats sakes. Sadly, there are some who have problems letting go, years on and continue to let such trivial matters haunt their lives....

Rather than getting to the bottom of the issues on hand, the "speculations" merely suggests, with some degree of evidence (location of cases, broken outer boxes) and hypothesis, that there are reasons beyond just poor QC. We are not in a position to determine the root cause, just as we are not in a position to judge that it is due to poor QC...


----------



## Houls

11 days +1 second. The accuracy is amazing on this watch. They must regulate the ETA with great care. I am impressed.


----------



## cmkworm

Received mine on Wednesday. Unfortunately, I got one with a misaligned hand and mismatched colors. Guess I'll be sending it back. I have been waiting for this watch ever since I saw the BLNR. Hopefully they'll release a gen 2 or something in the future once these issues are fixed. My packaging was perfect as well so who knows the cause.


----------



## McHale

Just ordered mine a few days ago (thanks to this thread). I have my fingers crossed... I'll be sure to post results after it arrives.


----------



## rrrrrlll

After received the watch for a week, I have some experiences to share.


The misaligned GMT hand: When I first adjust the watch, I noticed the GMT hand misaligned. Also, when I hack it, the second hand still move a bit during I adjust the time. I guess some gears is not engaged that well when I pull out the crown (or it took some shock in shipping). Then try to adjust the GMT hand around the clock for a few cycles. Also adjusted the time over a few day cycles. And then back to adjust the GMT / Date. Just did it back and forth a few time. Now the GMT hand is perfectly aligned. Also the second hand hack perfectly. Looks like problem solved.
The color mismatch: I believe it is partly because of the hairline finish and the lighting. I feel the depth of the hairline is a bit different between different parts. So they reflect light differently. The color of mine look quite match in most lighting. But they react to side light differently. This photo show one extreme situation. But you can see the color are match on the right side of the lug. also, when I look closely, the half link have some different too. Just not as noticeable as the end link. (And yes, I mod the bezel insert and the crystal)


----------



## MrDagon007

rrrrrlll said:


> After received the watch for a week, I have some experiences to share.
> 
> 
> The misaligned GMT hand: When I first adjust the watch, I noticed the GMT hand misaligned. Also, when I hack it, the second hand still move a bit during I adjust the time. I guess some gears is not engaged that well when I pull out the crown (or it took some shock in shipping). Then try to adjust the GMT hand around the clock for a few cycles. Also adjusted the time over a few day cycles. And then back to adjust the GMT / Date. Just did it back and forth a few time. Now the GMT hand is perfectly aligned. Also the second hand hack perfectly. Looks like problem solved.
> The color mismatch: I believe it is partly because of the hairline finish and the lighting. I feel the depth of the hairline is a bit different between different parts. So they reflect light differently. The color of mine look quite match in most lighting. But they react to side light differently. This photo show one extreme situation. But you can see the color are match on the right side of the lug. also, when I look closely, the half link have some different too. Just not as noticeable as the end link. (And yes, I mod the bezel insert and the crystal)
> View attachment 12354229


Interesting and fun - a titanium pepsi gmt.
Do you have a frontal picture?


----------



## rrrrrlll

Posted in the "Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart" thread.



rrrrrlll said:


> Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart


----------



## lvt

Glad to hear that another member has successfully fixed the misalignment.


----------



## MrDagon007

rrrrrlll said:


> Posted in the "Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart" thread.


I checked now. Impressive. The titanium grey sheen goes well with the pepsi.


----------



## McHale

Mine just arrived. I'll be sending it back (not sure yet if for repair or return). The GMT is aligned OK but the hour hand is behind by a couple notches so the hands aren't aligned at 12:00.


----------



## McHale

After thinking about it and fiddling with it for a while, I decided to keep my OT500 GMT. It's a nice watch and has a very readable face (at night and without glasses). Turns out the hour hand and GMT hand are OK, the minute hand is off by about 4 or 5 minutes ahead. Who knows, maybe everything will "settle down" after some time. If not, I'll find a watchmaker nearby who can fix the hands for me. I am disappointed about the movement not being a TOP however, especially after they sent me an email saying it was.


----------



## SeniorDad

McHale said:


> After thinking about it and fiddling with it for a while, I decided to keep my OT500 GMT. It's a nice watch and has a very readable face (at night and without glasses). Turns out the hour hand and GMT hand are OK, the minute hand is off by about 4 or 5 minutes ahead. Who knows, maybe everything will "settle down" after some time. If not, I'll find a watchmaker nearby who can fix the hands for me. I am disappointed about the movement not being a TOP however, especially after they sent me an email saying it was.


Me too.

I followed the extraordinary return shipment instructions (12 pages?) and had the box sitting and waiting for the FedEx fellow and I decided to open the package and see what I could do with that bracelet. Well I used some Scotch-Brite green (not recommended use the brown), followed by some Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, then some fancy German metal polish I had left over from when I drove fancy German metal. Well, it worked. The thing is now well with tolerances, at least my own. Lightened the thing up by several shades.

I managed to get the hour hands and GMT hands so that they are lined up. I believe it is a particular foible of this movement that the GMT hand takes ten minutes or so to catch up to the hour hand. As I am only a two time zone person (The one I am in and the one I ought to be in), I can use the bezel for TZ2. Being able to read the two TZs in the middle of the night is great.

DIY watch repair. It's a Value Added thing with Steinhart.


----------



## McHale

SeniorDad said:


> I decided to open the package and see what I could do with that bracelet. Well I used some Scotch-Brite green (not recommended use the brown), followed by some Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, then some fancy German metal polish I had left over from when I drove fancy German metal. Well, it worked. The thing is now well with tolerances, at least my own. Lightened the thing up by several shades.


That came out really nice. Props for throwing caution to the wind and just going for it. I probably put more time into whether I should remove the protective plastic off the watch than you did on the makeover. I'd say it was a good decision. I may do the same.

-Mc


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

That turned out awesome!!!!!


----------



## Bajoporteno

I think the blue color that used on this model is perfect! I wish they would have used that blue on the non-GMT instead of the turquoise they used on that model.....


----------



## titloveyou

Mine had been shipped from Germany to CA - USA, then USA to Ho Chi Minh City, then to Hanoi
No issue of GMT hand, or bezel mismatch, or case- bracelet's colour different lol


----------



## lvt

titloveyou said:


> View attachment 12365061
> 
> Mine had been shipped from Germany to CA - USA, then USA to Ho Chi Minh City, then to Hanoi
> No issue of GMT hand, or bezel mismatch, or case- bracelet's colour different lol


Congrats, you are a lucky man 

It must be the longest distance that a watch has to travel to reach its owner.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Lot of value there, but make it a 40mm!!


----------



## sefrcoko

Bajoporteno said:


> I think the blue color that used on this model is perfect! I wish they would have used that blue on the non-GMT instead of the turquoise they used on that model.....


Different tastes...I actually prefer the original non-gmt blue, but to each their own. At least we have options


----------



## pxl499

Bajoporteno said:


> I think the blue color that used on this model is perfect! I wish they would have used that blue on the non-GMT instead of the turquoise they used on that model.....


To my eye that cyan on Ti 500 fits better for the titanium case. The titanium case, the black-white dial and bezel with the hint of cyan reminds me a clean, modern, military look. This is missing from the GMT version, but that is not the problem, because that is a different beast.

With the original Ti, however, you don't have to match the dial with the bezel, therefore there is more room for color selections and I think they filled this room with a perfectly balanced color.

This is a matter of taste, but I think Steinhart does have an excellent design team. Every small detail is just perfect on they watches, they put a lot of effort in it. I've checked a lot of different brands recently, and it is rarely the case, you can find many epic fails even in the higher category, not one.


----------



## McHale

pxl499 said:


> This is a matter of taste, but I think Steinhart does have an excellent design team. Every small detail is just perfect on they watches, they put a lot of effort in it. I've checked a lot of different brands recently, and it is rarely the case, you can find many epic fails even in the higher category, not one.


This. What's funny is I don't like diver watches (or most of the Rolex Oyster line) and didn't like this when I first saw it - I REALLY hated the big hands. But after looking at it a few times the watch grew on me. I was first drawn to the blue/black ceramic dial and overall color scheme. The next thing you know, I couldn't wait to get it and I was really looking forward to those big huge hands. In the last few years my vision has gotten worse and without reading glasses I can't read any of my watches. I don't need glasses for this one, even at night. The only change I would make would be to make the bezel rotate in both directions. I've been collecting watches and pocket watches for decades and this is now my daily driver.


----------



## Bajoporteno

After seeing this thread and all the pics, I am going to order one this weekend!


----------



## deef3

It's a great watch. I absolutely love the blue they used along with the domed crystal.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

Ordered and received. At first the GMT hand was 30 min slow. Played around with it on the first day and now it's 7 min fast. I believe this will be just fine ina day or two. My bezel is spot on. In fact, I wish my Sub-C was as solid a bezel as this one. There is no play once it's set. 

I think too many are too hasty and don't let it settle in. 

The bracelet does not match under most lights, but it doesn't bother me. 

Not much of a leather strap guy, but I can finally wear my favorite leather strap. Had a 500M diver previously that I could almost bond with. Just had too many similar divers. This GMT clicked off a watch that I didn't have. My collection is just about complete (;-). 

BTW, I love the fact that it's a diver with a GMT bezel. Some people don't like the fact that it's unidirectional, but it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Bajoporteno

I suppose we will all have to accept that the bracelet will not match the ton of the case. Maybe they are from different manufactures. It is an affordable timepiece and something like this is certainly forgiveable.


----------



## pxl499

McHale said:


> In the last few years my vision has gotten worse and without reading glasses I can't read any of my watches. I don't need glasses for this one, even at night. The only change I would make would be to make the bezel rotate in both directions. I've been collecting watches and pocket watches for decades and this is now my daily driver.


Absolutely. At first sight one may find it unnecessarily chunky and big, but that's probably because it is different than most of we used to. But these straight and bold hands just enhances the modern look aspects of this watch, bringing a new life into this decades old diver watch style. And the legibility. I have pretty good vision, but I respect this hands when biking or swimming. Or when you just check the time, you don't really need to read the dial, a quick glimpse is enough.


----------



## lvt

Cannonball said:


> Ordered and received. At first the GMT hand was 30 min slow. Played around with it on the first day and now it's 7 min fast. I believe this will be just fine ina day or two. My bezel is spot on. In fact, I wish my Sub-C was as solid a bezel as this one. There is no play once it's set.
> 
> I think too many are too hasty and don't let it settle in.
> 
> The bracelet does not match under most lights, but it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Not much of a leather strap guy, but I can finally wear my favorite leather strap. Had a 500M diver previously that I could almost bond with. Just had too many similar divers. This GMT clicked off a watch that I didn't have. My collection is just about complete (;-).
> 
> BTW, I love the fact that it's a diver with a GMT bezel. Some people don't like the fact that it's unidirectional, but it makes perfect sense to me.


Your patience and knowledge are definitely paid off. I can't even notice the 7 minutes fast from the picture.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajoporteno

I don't dive ( wish I did) but I do snorkel and on my last snorkling trip the watch I used had hands just like this Ocean Premium and it was incredibly easy to see the time underwater. I now need to start taking diving lessons.....


----------



## McHale

Is my watch the only one where the lume on the second hand is barely visible? I had my watch out in the sun for about 15 minutes and when I checked, it was very faint. I stopped the second hand for the pic so movement wouldn't be an issue when I took the pic:


----------



## Mark Woodacre

I've received mine a couple of weeks back just got round to setting and wearing it looks like I got an issue wit. The GMT hand too. For every 2 hours the GMT hand is losing an hour.. any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Mark Woodacre said:


> I've received mine a couple of weeks back just got round to setting and wearing it looks like I got an issue wit. The GMT hand too. For every 2 hours the GMT hand is losing an hour.. any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the very nature of the GMT hand - it moves at half the speed of the normal hour hand because it makes one full revolution every 24 hours. If you read the time for the GMT hand off the bezel - the 24 hour dial (numbered 0-24 hours) it'll make sense...


----------



## Cannonball

McHale said:


> Is my watch the only one where the lume on the second hand is barely visible? I had my watch out in the sun for about 15 minutes and when I checked, it was very faint. I stopped the second hand for the pic so movement wouldn't be an issue when I took the pic:
> 
> View attachment 12368975


What surprised me about this watch is that the second hand had any lume at all.

Can't think of any other watch that the second hand is fully luminated like this. There are a few that have the tip with some lume, but this one shows up on most lume pictures I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

Yes, the bracelet can be a very different color than the lugs.










Personally I don't care about this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Cannonball said:


> Yes, the bracelet can be a very different color than the lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't care about this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it very interesting, but maybe it's just me.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Aviation dual time premium also has lume on the thin second hand....surprised me when i found out.



Cannonball said:


> What surprised me about this watch is that the second hand had any lume at all.
> 
> Can't think of any other watch that the second hand is fully luminated like this. There are a few that have the tip with some lume, but this one shows up on most lume pictures I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

xherion said:


> Aviation dual time premium also has lume on the thin second hand....surprised me when i found out.


Actually, all of the Aviation and Nav B series have a fully lumed second hand (also the chrono's second hand in the case of chronos, except the Kiga No.2)....


----------



## Apie

I just received my Steinhart Ocean Titianium 500 GMT and I wonder if what I'm seeing is normal.

The rounding of the end-link doesn't match the lugs, and the end-link is shorter than the lugs.:








I also noticed some scratches on the end-link right out of the box:















It seems to be caused by the end-link touching the next link.

I haven't removed the stickers yet so I can't try it on to see if it is really noticeable on my wrist.

I already sent a mail to Steinhart, but I'm wondering what your experiences are. Do the end-links and lugs match on your OT500 GMT and do these Titanium models scratch so easily?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I think that it is luck of the draw in terms of end links (I only have two Steinharts, one is the OT500 and the other is the O1B) Both of my end links are similar to yours (but in slightly different ways, but until you pointed it out, I actually didn't notice it)

Wearing it, I haven't noticed it, and I have taken a decent amount of pictures of them. As far as scratching, I have gained some scratches on both of my bracelets, but I am not extremely careful. I just live life with them, and take the scratches and slight differences as unique things that I love. I love them to death, and they are extremely accurate. 

If the hands are aligned, and the movement seems to be working. I would keep it. Because of tolerances, you might ship that one out, and get one in worse shape (or with a different problem) I think the higher quality control and tighter tolerances are part of why more expensive watches cost what they do. (maybe you could ask them to send you a new set of end links...it seems like it would be less annoying than the process of shipping out your watch and waiting for it to return...only to discover there is something different that annoys you) It's the most economical solution and let's you remove the plastic and start enjoying the watch you purchased!!!

Good luck, and hope to see you joining the ranks of happy Steinhart owners  (Gunther seems to be an awesome guy, I think they will sort it out)


----------



## lvt

Bracelet links touching each other is common but it not noticeable in the SS version, I have that on all watches with SS bracelets.


----------



## Apie

I don't mind scratches from daily life. I just wanted to make sure it's not a faulty bracelet, I guess. It's my first Steinhart and my first titanium watch so I have no idea what to expect to be honest. 

Even though it's still in stickers and I haven't been abled to fully appreciate it on the wrist, I like the watch and I didn't notice any misalignment or colouring mismatch so far.


----------



## dhodgins

Apie said:


> I just received my Steinhart Ocean Titianium 500 GMT and I wonder if what I'm seeing is normal.
> 
> The rounding of the end-link doesn't match the lugs, and the end-link is shorter than the lugs.:
> 
> I also noticed some scratches on the end-link right out of the box:
> 
> It seems to be caused by the end-link touching the next link.
> 
> I haven't removed the stickers yet so I can't try it on to see if it is really noticeable on my wrist.
> 
> I already sent a mail to Steinhart, but I'm wondering what your experiences are. Do the end-links and lugs match on your OT500 GMT and do these Titanium models scratch so easily?


All perfectly normal. Want a reason to be furious? Check out the end links on a $x,xxx rolex!


----------



## Apie

Well, I wasn't furious. Just disappointed that it already had scratches before I even touched it. Steinhart Aftersales already sent me new end-links and a watchtool. However, they did explain that "The scratches can have been caused by the two parts coming into contact with the conveyor.". I'm guessing that these new links will scratch up as well in time. The difference will be that these will be created by me.

Great watch and great service so far.


----------



## sefrcoko

Apie said:


> Well, I wasn't furious. Just disappointed that it already had scratches before I even touched it. Steinhart Aftersales already sent me new end-links and a watchtool. However, they did explain that "The scratches can have been caused by the two parts coming into contact with the conveyor.". I'm guessing that these new links will scratch up as well in time. The difference will be that these will be created by me.
> 
> Great watch and great service so far.


I've never noticed those types of marks before on any of my new watches (Steinhart or otherwise). It would definitely bug me too if it's brand new . Agreed...If I scratch it that's fine, but it shouldn't show up that way lol. Glad Steinhart took care of you and sorted it out. Enjoy!


----------



## safetypro79

Anyone know if the new GMT Ti bracelet has the half bracelet links for perfect sizing?

john


----------



## Eodtech

Hi John - 

Mine did and so did my OT500. I just checked and I have them installed in both bracelets right now. They are most likely interchangeable too...



Bob.


----------



## schmoud

Would you mind telling me your wrist size? Thanks!


----------



## schmoud

jsohal said:


> Got mine earlier in the week. GMT slightly off and bracelet a little darker than the case, but beautiful watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the double post. Was referring to jsohal.


----------



## jsohal

schmoud said:


> Sorry for the double post. Was referring to jsohal.


I have 6.75" wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmoud

jsohal said:


> I have 6.75" wrists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I do as well. That helps a lot! Great looking timepiece!


----------



## Houls

The misaligned GMT hand on mine is getting better. I've been messing with the crown a little and have it almost spot on. It was off my about 15 minutes and now it's about 5 minutes. At 10:00 a.m. My GMT hand should hit 1500 (GMT time) and as you can see it's now pretty close.


----------



## lvt

Houls said:


> The misaligned GMT hand on mine is getting better. I've been messing with the crown a little and have it almost spot on. It was off my about 15 minutes and now it's about 5 minutes. At 10:00 a.m. My GMT hand should hit 1500 (GMT time) and as you can see it's now pretty close.


Can you make a photo with the minute hand hitting the 12H marker?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls




----------



## Watchfreek

That looks like it's around or slightly more than 5 seconds slow. Is it about the same difference at every hour marker or does it vary depending on which part of the dial the GMT hand is at? One of my dual time watches is only (slightly) off between 3am and 6am on the 24 hour dial and fairly accurate at other times. I've been told it is due to imperfections in the spacing of teeth in the gear that drives the GMT hand (Soprod A10-24 movement).


----------



## Houls

Watchfreek said:


> That looks like it's around or slightly more than 5 seconds slow. Is it about the same difference at every hour marker or does it vary depending on which part of the dial the GMT hand is at? One of my dual time watches is only (slightly) off between 3am and 6am on the 24 hour dial and fairly accurate at other times. I've been told it is due to imperfections in the spacing of teeth in the gear that drives the GMT hand (Soprod A10-24 movement).


It was previously off by about twenty minutes but now it's only off by about 5 or so minutes after I was twisting the crown a little bit this morning. I'm not sure on every hour yet as it's only been a few hours since I got it this close to accurate. I'll track it for a day or two to see.


----------



## Watchfreek

Houls said:


> It was previously off by about twenty minutes but now it's only off by about 5 or so minutes after I was twisting the crown a little bit this morning. I'm not sure on every hour yet as it's only been a few hours since I got it this close to accurate. I'll track it for a day or two to see.


You don't need to wait for it. Just pull out the crown, move the minute hand (in either direction is fine) and observe the position of the GMT each time the minute hand hits 12 . You can also determine the extent of error by observing where the minute hand is relative to the 12 when the GMT hand finally lands on it's correct position on the 24 hour dial.


----------



## lvt

Houls said:


>


Yes it looks like you are a couple of minutes slow on the GMT, but it's not a problem unless you are an army officer who fires nuclear missiles upon order and the watch is your only tool to tell the time.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Watchfreek said:


> You don't need to wait for it. Just pull out the crown, move the minute hand (in either direction is fine) and observe the position of the GMT each time the minute hand hits 12 . You can also determine the extent of error by observing where the minute hand is relative to the 12 when the GMT hand finally lands on it's correct position on the 24 hour dial.


I don't want to mess with it. This is the closest it's been to accurate since I've had it and I'm afraid it'll revert back! Lol


----------



## Watchfreek

lvt said:


> Yes it looks like you are a couple of minutes slow on the GMT, but it's not a problem unless you are an army officer who fires nuclear missiles upon order and the watch is your only tool to tell the time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Or you can just make the tolerable margin of error as being the width of the number on the 24 hour dial...in which case, it is perfectly fine  Fact is, we're NOT reading the gmt hand to an accuracy of a minute anyway - it's an hour hand.

Having said that, being slightly OCD, it would drive me crazy


----------



## Watchfreek

Houls said:


> I don't want to mess with it. This is the closest it's been to accurate since I've had it and I'm afraid it'll revert back! Lol


A watch is meant to be worn and adjusted. If by doing that the hand goes off, you have a real issue and should get it fixed. Steinhart will take care of you.


----------



## lvt

Houls said:


> I don't want to mess with it. This is the closest it's been to accurate since I've had it and I'm afraid it'll revert back! Lol


As long as you don't ship the watch using Fedex, the GMT hand will stay fixed 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

15min of misalignment is not some mistake that easy to be made unnoticed. I tend to believe it is the gear not well engaged after adjustment or by shock during transport. The only question is, when was the gear mis-engaged took place. If it happened before the hand is installed, then they may install the hands in a wrong engagement. If it happened after they install the hand, Then it maybe fix by re-engaging the gears. I highly recommend to adjust to the time / GMT hand / date over a few day cycles, back and forth a few time. It is how I fix mine.

The hand alignment shifted is a clear sign that the gear is not well settled. Just give it a try. And good luck.


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrrlll said:


> 15min of misalignment is not some mistake that easy to be made unnoticed. I tend to believe it is the gear not well engaged after adjustment or by shock during transport. The only question is, when was the gear mis-engaged took place. If it happened before the hand is installed, then they may install the hands in a wrong engagement. If it happened after they install the hand, Then it maybe fix by re-engaging the gears. I highly recommend to adjust to the time / GMT hand / date over a few day cycles, back and forth a few time. It is how I fix mine.
> 
> The hand alignment shifted is a clear sign that the gear is not well settled. Just give it a try. And good luck.


Agreed 100%....but sadly people will naturally prefer to find an easy explanation and find someone easy to blame...


----------



## chucklafo

This is Email i send to Steinharte regarding there Ocean 500 GMT titaniun ETA grade.
I m interested in u r GMT titanium. I would like precise information on that Eta movement. In the ocean one premium blue it is Eta 2892 A2 Elabore premium, in the Ocean one titanium 500 it is a Eta 2892 A2 Premium, in the Ocean 1 vintage Dual Time it is a Sop a 10-24Top, in the Gmt Titanium it is a Eta 2893 2 Premium. Eta movements have four grades: Standard, Elabore, Top and Chronometer, Premium does not exist. So on what grade Eta u built u r premium Gmt Titanium and what r the modifications. 
There response.
Hi, the GMT Titanium 500 _Premium_ works with an ETA 2893-2 _Premium_ movement.
The lack of disclosure is strange, it is like they don t want to say witch grade they are using.


----------



## schmoud

chucklafo said:


> This is Email i send to Steinharte regarding there Ocean 500 GMT titaniun ETA grade.
> I m interested in u r GMT titanium. I would like precise information on that Eta movement. In the ocean one premium blue it is Eta 2892 A2 Elabore premium, in the Ocean one titanium 500 it is a Eta 2892 A2 Premium, in the Ocean 1 vintage Dual Time it is a Sop a 10-24Top, in the Gmt Titanium it is a Eta 2893 2 Premium. Eta movements have four grades: Standard, Elabore, Top and Chronometer, Premium does not exist. So on what grade Eta u built u r premium Gmt Titanium and what r the modifications.
> There response.
> Hi, the GMT Titanium 500 _Premium_ works with an ETA 2893-2 _Premium_ movement.
> The lack of disclosure is strange, it is like they don t want to say witch grade they are using.


I have seen in other forums that I can't seem to track down at this time that they established it was an Elabore. I am pretty sure someone removed the movement and checked based on the known differences between the Elobore and Top movements. Hope that helps.


----------



## lvt

Can we conclude that it's an Elabore but it runs like a Top? And with the added decoration it's tactically called Premium.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmoud

lvt said:


> Can we conclude that it's an Elabore but it runs like a Top? And with the added decoration it's tactically called Premium.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


I believe that's exactly Steinhart's intention mate ;-) Doesn't deter me from wanting to buy one in the least.


----------



## Houls

I sent mine back to Steinhart today for repair. The GMT hand went back to being off by 20 minutes. FedEx office was great and knew exactly what to do and what forms were needed to ship it back.


----------



## titloveyou

After a month alive, the GMT hand now 15 mins slow on my GMT500
It need to go to the local watchmaker this weedkend


----------



## RustyBin5

Yup
Bought it
Love it
Ain't selling it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Has anyone else sent their's back for repair? If so what was the turnaround time? They are telling me 5 weeks which seems a little long considering they sent me a defective brand new watch. I was hoping it would be back sooner than that.


----------



## titloveyou

Houls said:


> Has anyone else sent their's back for repair? If so what was the turnaround time? They are telling me 5 weeks which seems a little long considering they sent me a defective brand new watch. I was hoping it would be back sooner than that.


I had a watchmaker fixed it this morning after 45mins, the charge is 14USD( equal to 300.000 Vietnam Dong)
Waiting 5 weeks will kill me lol


----------



## Houls

Mine just arrived back from repair at Steinhart. GMT hand is now aligned properly. I underestimated how much I'd miss this watch when I shipped it back. I'm glad it's home haha


----------



## lvt

Houls said:


> Mine just arrived back from repair at Steinhart. GMT hand is now aligned properly. I underestimated how much I'd miss this watch when I shipped it back. I'm glad it's home haha


Congrats (officially this time) 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooperman42

Sad to just now realize that Rolex has a black and blue bezeled GMT now. Was nice to think it was a bit more unique and sure its not $ 10K, has different hands, made of titanium and 42mm, that dang bezel similarity is a negative to me and I love it for sure...but.... Waiting to pull the string until I am comfortable as I do not want another "Is that a Rolex" again. I have had nearly ten Rolex over the years and nobody asked me then


----------



## jsohal

hooperman42 said:


> Sad to just now realize that Rolex has a black and blue bezeled GMT now. Was nice to think it was a bit more unique and sure its not $ 10K, has different hands, made of titanium and 42mm, that dang bezel similarity is a negative to me and I love it for sure...but.... Waiting to pull the string until I am comfortable as I do not want another "Is that a Rolex" again. I have had nearly ten Rolex over the years and nobody asked me then


I believe Rolex Batman has been out there for close to 5 years now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooperman42

you may be right. So its back to the "almost clone thing again" with this one. Other than the titanium for the most part.


----------



## jsohal

... not sure what to say to your logic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

It looks nothing like the Rolex BLNR. So by that logic I guess every watch that uses black and blue on the bezel is a Batman clone?


----------



## sefrcoko

Houls said:


> It looks nothing like the Rolex BLNR. So by that logic I guess every watch that uses black and blue on the bezel is a Batman clone?


Yep that's about right lol. For many the blue/black bezel screams Rolex Batman, pure and simple. Pointing out any other differences to them seems marginal in comparison to the overal look. Some are bothered by that, some are not. Been down this road before...


----------



## jsohal

So every diver is a Blancpain clone since blancpain had the first diver to market! So basically the Ocean Titanium is a clone of a Rolex that is a clone of a Blancpain. But then Blancpain has is almost definitely a clone of the first watch ever.... just like any other watch! Watch inception!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McHale

Rolex clone? I guess if you discount the lack of a cyclops, the Titanium, and the MUCH more readable hands with amazing lume. There are a LOT of watches on the market that use blue and/or black on the bezel. I bought the Titanium GMT because I liked it. If you like it, get it. If you don't like it, don't get it. But you shouldn't go through life not buying something you like because you care what others think. It must be impossible to buy a car if you don't buy one that looks like another one. They all look the same.

As a side note, not a big fan of the Rolex Mercedes hands. I wouldn't have bought TiGMT if it had the Mercedes hands. 

-Mc


----------



## ZeroZulu

Bracelet is mostly titanium. The bracelet in localized areas attracts a magnet. Therefore, the bracelet is not 100% Ti. Suspect it is because the non- removable pins in the bracelet. I
checked this whilst the bracelet was removed from the watch to make sure the watch was not subject to being near a magnet.


----------



## ZeroZulu

Additionally, the metal finish on the bracelet to my eye matches the finish on the case. 

Judging from the lack of a taper spoke on balance, it appears to be made of a non-Glucydor metal.

The hands including the GMT appear to be precisely aligned. And it is keeping time accurately enough.


----------



## McHale

ZeroZulu said:


> Additionally, the metal finish on the bracelet to my eye matches the finish on the case.
> 
> Judging from the lack of a taper spoke on balance, it appears to be made of a non-Glucydor metal.
> 
> The hands including the GMT appear to be precisely aligned. And it is keeping time accurately enough.


You did well. My bracelet and case don't match and my hands were not aligned. I took it to a watchmaker to have the hands aligned and merely got it close but he didn't fix the issue (like I asked) of the date change not happening at midnight, he scratched the black off two hands, and I have no idea if it's still water tight after he put it back together.

Steinhart's QC is a crap shoot. If yours is all good, I'm jealous. But all that being said, I absolutely love this watch. If something happened to it I'd replace it immediately!

Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## anrex

Great watch:


----------



## Houls

I was at a high school football game this evening and a random gentleman asked me about my watch. He said it was beautiful and a real eye catcher. I must agree. It's a looker.


----------



## ZeroZulu

McHale said:


> ...
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the club.


Thank you.


----------



## Adventurer96

Great looking photos. I just purchased one after coming across an Ocean One Ceramic. 

I have a two other titanium watches which is what drove me to pull the trigger on this one. I'm looking forward to it, and thanks to some of the things I've read here I am aware of the QC items to look for when it gets here.


----------



## Adventurer96

Mine showed up quickly - thanks Gnomon. So far, first impressions:

-Very slight difference in case to band color
-Ceramic blue looks even better in person than in pics 
-Nice and lightweight, as expected
-GMT hand appears to line up properly


----------



## terrasur

McHale said:


> As a side note, not a big fan of the Rolex Mercedes hands. I wouldn't have bought TiGMT if it had the Mercedes hands.
> 
> -Mc


Just ordered my own and absolutely agree. Hate mercedes hands.

It's not wrong to admit that this watch is BLNR inspired. But it's not trying to _be _a BLNR. The TiGMT effectively takes the BLNR, subtracts all the things I don't like about it, and adds things I do like in a sleeker, more modern presentation.

This is what I'd love to see more of from Steinhart. They can take classic designs and evolve them in a way that other brands cannot because they are constrained by their own iconography.


----------



## Adventurer96

terrasur said:


> McHale said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, not a big fan of the Rolex Mercedes hands. I wouldn't have bought TiGMT if it had the Mercedes hands.
> 
> -Mc
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my own and absolutely agree. Hate mercedes hands.
> 
> It's not wrong to admit that this watch is BLNR inspired. But it's not trying to _be _a BLNR. The TiGMT effectively takes the BLNR, subtracts all the things I don't like about it, and adds things I do like in a sleeker, more modern presentation.
> 
> This is what I'd love to see more of from Steinhart. They can take classic designs and evolve them in a way that other brands cannot because they are constrained by their own iconography.
Click to expand...

Well said. My Ocean One is very well made, but almost too much of an homage with its styling.

What you're describing is one of the most important reasons I chose th TiGMT - its uniqueness.


----------



## terrasur

got mine in last night. not a bracelet fan generally but this is one of the lightest and most comfortable I've worn. may try to get some photos on rubber or a nato tonight if there's interest.

[edit: I should mention the lugs don't actually overhang my 7" wrist there; it's just the camera angle. though anything with a lug to lug over 50 is probably a no go for me.]


----------



## Eodtech

Yesterday, I put mine on a very cool NATO that compliments the awesome blue in the ceramic bezel very well. I am really happy with how this looks...


----------



## Mark Woodacre

Eodtech said:


> Yesterday, I put mine on a very cool NATO that compliments the awesome blue in the ceramic bezel very well. I am really happy with how this looks...


Wow that is lovely. Do you mind me asking where you got that NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

The watch head itself looks very nice, so you can wear it the way you want.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasur

Eodtech said:


> Yesterday, I put mine on a very cool NATO that compliments the awesome blue in the ceramic bezel very well. I am really happy with how this looks...


Seconded Mark Woodacre's question - where'd you get it?


----------



## Eodtech

Mark Woodacre said:


> Wow that is lovely. Do you mind me asking where you got that NATO?


Hi Mark and terrasur -

I ordered it from a place in San Diego called DaLuca Strap Company. I searched for a long time, ordered a few disappointments and finally found this Company. It is the only place I have been able to find this perfect blue color with the larger, thicker ZULU style rings that I prefer. They shipped it super fast, its good quality and really comfortable too. If you get one, please post some pic's, because we would all like to see them in action.

l I think you will be very happy with it...

Bob.


----------



## terrasur

Working through my strap options at the moment. Took some time to dial in the OEM rubber strap, but it is quite nice. Not sure how I feel about the "rubber + end links" look though, as compared to a non-OEM strap. Pics below.


----------



## lvt

Personally I prefer the rubber+metal combi, you don't see it every day do you? 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickdawg

Nice price point for sure, but nothing spectacular about the design that I can see.


----------



## lvt

rickdawg said:


> Nice price point for sure, but nothing spectacular about the design that I can see.


At least people will think twice before calling it a Rolex homage.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## haanrii

terrasur said:


> Working through my strap options at the moment. Took some time to dial in the OEM rubber strap, but it is quite nice. Not sure how I feel about the "rubber + end links" look though, as compared to a non-OEM strap. Pics below.
> 
> View attachment 12599873
> 
> View attachment 12599875


I find this OEM strap actually as a very nice choice. |> How's the buckle? I could not find an option with a titanium buckle. That's a shame as if you use titanium end links on a titanium watch and the only option would be steel buckle. Do you thin you coul use the original buckle from the OEM titanium bracelet?


----------



## terrasur

haanrii said:


> I find this OEM strap actually as a very nice choice. |> How's the buckle? I could not find an option with a titanium buckle. That's a shame as if you use titanium end links on a titanium watch and the only option would be steel buckle. Do you thin you coul use the original buckle from the OEM titanium bracelet?


Im not sure you can get a strap with a titanium buckle on any watch. It might be that titanium does not work well for clasps that are meant to bend reliably and repeatedly in order to snap together. Even the clasps on the ti bracelet are steel with a finish on them (think that's even true for Tudor). I don't really notice that the clasp is a different metal anyway - it's on the opposite side of the wrist to the watch and you never really look at the two together.


----------



## Houls




----------



## dub82

HI Houls,
Looking good. Is the GMT mechanism still functioning correctly? I wonder have Steinhart fixed those QC problems with this new design?

Dub82


----------



## Houls

dub82 said:


> HI Houls,
> Looking good. Is the GMT mechanism still functioning correctly? I wonder have Steinhart fixed those QC problems with this new design?
> 
> Dub82


Mine had to be sent back for repair but they fixed the GMT hand and sent it back to me in under a week.


----------



## terrasur

Houls said:


> Mine had to be sent back for repair but they fixed the GMT hand and sent it back to me in under a week.


I'm not convinced it's a Steinhart QC problem. Mine arrived working fine, then after I'd left it for a few days the GMT hand was running a bit off (20 mins or so). I fiddled with the movement a lot, cycled the hour hand and gmt hand a bunch, and it didn't seem to do anything. Left it on my wrist for the rest of the day and by afternoon I fiddled with it again and it went back to working perfectly. Seems to me there's some idiosyncrasy of the ETA movement going on here, where the GMT hand needs some time at fully wound to work right.

Then I've got another watch with the same ETA movement but a "Top" grade, which has never had an issue, so idk...


----------



## lvt

Houls said:


>


Impressive.


----------



## lvt

terrasur said:


> I'm not convinced it's a Steinhart QC problem. Mine arrived working fine, then after I'd left it for a few days the GMT hand was running a bit off (20 mins or so). I fiddled with the movement a lot, cycled the hour hand and gmt hand a bunch, and it didn't seem to do anything. Left it on my wrist for the rest of the day and by afternoon I fiddled with it again and it went back to working perfectly. Seems to me there's some idiosyncrasy of the ETA movement going on here, where the GMT hand needs some time at fully wound to work right.
> 
> Then I've got another watch with the same ETA movement but a "Top" grade, which has never had an issue, so idk...


You don't need a Top grade movement to have a properly working GMT hand. The GMT complication is the same on all grades.


----------



## Apie

Apie said:


> Well, I wasn't furious. Just disappointed that it already had scratches before I even touched it. Steinhart Aftersales already sent me new end-links and a watchtool. However, they did explain that "The scratches can have been caused by the two parts coming into contact with the conveyor.". I'm guessing that these new links will scratch up as well in time. The difference will be that these will be created by me.
> 
> Great watch and great service so far.


It's been a while and I thought I'd follow up on this. They sent me the new end-links and watchtool, and although it's very subtle, the new end-links are clearly different than the original ones. There's just one problem though : the new end-links do not fit properly! Whatever I try I cannot get the push-pins to slip into the holes. So, they're basically useless. I emailed Steinhart's Customer Support about this, but never got any feedback.

So I just kept the watch as I received it. In the meantime the watch has been properly battletested in the office, swimming pool and sea :-! The only quirk I've had with it is that the screws of the bracelet have the tendency to get loose to the point that they just fall out. I almost lost the watch a few times.


----------



## lvt

Are screws on Ti bracelets easier to get loose than on SS bracelets?


----------



## anrex

lvt said:


> Are screws on Ti bracelets easier to get loose than on SS bracelets?


I found no difference.


----------



## terrasur

lvt said:


> You don't need a Top grade movement to have a properly working GMT hand. The GMT complication is the same on all grades.


I figured as much. I just couldn't say the other watch has _exactly _ the same movement, but I guess I can say it is _exactly _ the same GMT mechanism.


----------



## Houls

I decided to wear my Titanium GMT today and when I was setting the time I noticed the GMT hand is misaligned AGAIN!!! I wear this watch very infrequently so I don't understand how this keeps happening. I have already sent it back to Steinhart for repair once. Well this is it for me. I am going to send it back to be fixed again and then dump it. I'll just wear my Explorer 2 everyday.


----------



## Houls

For comparisons sake


----------



## dub82

Houls, that's too bad about the GMT misalignment issue. Have Steinhart offered an explanation as to why this is happening? I was thinking of pulling the trigger on this model but the quality issues are making me think twice! 

Dub82


----------



## Ldiesel

That's too bad, Houls. I️ have an Ocean Vintage GMT that's perfectly aligned. Seems to be luck, evidently.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Had 2 steinhart gmts and both has the misalignment issues. Both were fixed and stayed fixed. Wonder why this happens?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Could be the result of a mythical force.

I'm watching too much horror movies recently.


----------



## Lee_K

That is a real shame, Houls. I still maintain that the issue is some kind of defect in the ETA 2893 movement and not the fault of Steinhart per se. But if you remember I had an OT500GMT with the same alignment issue and elected to just return it to them without bothering to ask for a repair. I guess this puts a dent in the "some ETA 2893 movements can be misaligned in shipping" theory, eh?


----------



## Watchfreek

Lee_K said:


> That is a real shame, Houls. I still maintain that the issue is some kind of defect in the ETA 2893 movement and not the fault of Steinhart per se. But if you remember I had an OT500GMT with the same alignment issue and elected to just return it to them without bothering to ask for a repair. I guess this puts a dent in the "some ETA 2893 movements can be misaligned in shipping" theory, eh?


Not really........but the dents are sometimes on the outer boxes


----------



## terrasur

Houls said:


> I decided to wear my Titanium GMT today and when I was setting the time I noticed the GMT hand is misaligned AGAIN!!! I wear this watch very infrequently so I don't understand how this keeps happening. I have already sent it back to Steinhart for repair once. Well this is it for me. I am going to send it back to be fixed again and then dump it. I'll just wear my Explorer 2 everyday.


I think may be happening *because* you're wearing it infrequently. I don't know if all ETA 2893s have this issue but it does seem to be a problem that will fix itself some time after the watch is fully wound. For now I'm considering it an annoying quirk in what I otherwise think is a great watch, but can totally see how that would be a dealbreaker for some people.


----------



## lvt

terrasur said:


> I think may be happening *because* you're wearing it infrequently. I don't know if all ETA 2893s have this issue but it does seem to be a problem that will fix itself some time after the watch is fully wound. For now I'm considering it an annoying quirk in what I otherwise think is a great watch, but can totally see how that would be a dealbreaker for some people.


I don't think that the issue has something to do with how you wear the watch.


----------



## Houls

I still am yet to send my back for repair again but I did put it on a black nato strap and I like the look. Nice for a change up.


----------



## Watchman69

its a nice watch indeed


----------



## iwantone

Great looking watch, really wish Steinhart will come out with different color variations of this.


----------



## WOXOF

To hear about all the misalignment issues are really concerning, especially if the issue persists after the movement has been sent in for repair. I really like the look of watch and Steinhart's departure from straight homages. The date at 6 o'clock is especially appealing to me as I like the balanced dial. The reviews here seem to be more negative than positive overall. Anything to argue against that this watch just doesn't seem to be worth it?


----------



## plohmann

WOXOF said:


> To hear about all the misalignment issues are really concerning, especially if the issue persists after the movement has been sent in for repair. I really like the look of watch and Steinhart's departure from straight homages. The date at 6 o'clock is especially appealing to me as I like the balanced dial. The reviews here seem to be more negative than positive overall. Anything to argue against that this watch just doesn't seem to be worth it?


I just ordered one, and followed up with an email to politely ask that they double check that everything lines up. Seems like a reasonable request. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

WOXOF said:


> To hear about all the misalignment issues are really concerning, especially if the issue persists after the movement has been sent in for repair. I really like the look of watch and Steinhart's departure from straight homages. The date at 6 o'clock is especially appealing to me as I like the balanced dial. The reviews here seem to be more negative than positive overall. Anything to argue against that this watch just doesn't seem to be worth it?


Not going to argue either way but fact remains negative posts will always outnumber good ones. Much fewer people will post just because their watch was ok, that's expected. Even if they're happy with it not everyone would share that.


----------



## Eodtech

Um Yea, I ordered it and I am SUPER happy with it. I actually wore it today too... :-x


----------



## lvt

plohmann said:


> I just ordered one, and followed up with an email to politely ask that they double check that everything lines up. Seems like a reasonable request. Beautiful watch.


Well done


----------



## terrasur

lvt said:


> I don't think that the issue has something to do with how you wear the watch.


I didn't mean the issue has to do with how you wear it. I think it's something that gets out of alignment when the watch has stopped, and that it may fix itself with some time spent fully wound.


----------



## Houls

terrasur said:


> I didn't mean the issue has to do with how you wear it. I think it's something that gets out of alignment when the watch has stopped, and that it may fix itself with some time spent fully wound.


The two times mine has gotten out of alignment nothing I did made it "fix itself" I fully wound it, spun the hands, date wheel, gmt hands, you name it and I tried it. I am tapping out on this watch when it comes back from repair service. I will sell it and move on. It's not worth the aggravation anymore.


----------



## lvt

I wonder whether GMT movements from other manufacturers (Rolex, Seiko, Omega, Orient...) have this issue ?


----------



## plohmann

Ordered Monday night, got it today at 9am. Pictures really don't do this watch justice. When I placed the order, I specifically asked that they be certain The GMT lines up perfectly. It does. Everything lines up perfectly, and so far the watch is only a second or two ahead. I'm pretty sure it will even out if I leave it in different positions at night. It exceeded my expectations. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Sub1680

I've had mine for like seven weeks. It's crazy accurate. Overall a great watch and I wear it pretty much every day except when I have to wear a suit. I'd love to see a 39mm steel version of this watch, especially with the matte dial and stick hands.


----------



## cadomniel

a 39mm version would be great


----------



## Caterham Kid

So... I am in the UK and I had an Ocean Titanium 500 GMT shipped over directly from Steinhart which my dad contributed to for me as a Christmas present. As a result I have only had it on my wrist for a couple of days. Absolutely love the watch but since it was ordered I read about the GMT alignment problem so the first thing I did on Christmas day was check that and all seemed perfect. However, playing a bit of rough and tumble with my girlfriends daughter today and it must have been jolted about a bit and a little afterwards I noticed it was now misaligned! :-( It was a little behind by about 20 minutes.

I have spent the last few hours messing about with it without success however finally I managed to correct it. It seems to have been OK for the last hour anyway. Not sure how I corrected it exactly but I tried half advancing the GMT hand and then pulling out to adjust the time and hope it didn't click back or forward. very difficult as it generally did! I probably did all this when the watch was at a time when date etc should not be adjusted as stated in the manual but anyway finally managed to correct it. So the questions are ... Is the ETA 2893-2 movement really this sensitive to knocks etc? Should I contact Steinhart about this as it is still under warranty although I seem to have corrected it for now? Finally, how can I prevent this from happening again or can't I?


----------



## lvt

Caterham Kid said:


> So the questions are ... Is the ETA 2893-2 movement really this sensitive to knocks etc?


I don't think that the 2893-2 is a such fragile movement. I wore my O1 GMT since May through daily activities, sports, a dozen musical concerts (lot of claps)... Nothing happens.

And it seems that the OT500 is the sole model that has been hit by this issue recently.


----------



## m6rk

Mine just arrived today and I'm very impressed. I love the weight, being a good 50 grams or more lighter than a similar watch in Stainless Steel, making it super comfortable on the wrist. The ceramic bezel is beautiful and I love the royal blue and black color. I've seen the color combo of course in photos and videos of the Rolex GMT Master II Batman but until I walked into a jewelers and saw that Rolex in person I didn't realize just how good that color combo was. I am going to get that Rolex some day but I wanted that color in a watch in the mean time. I didn't want a watch that was too close to the Rolex design so the Titanium 500 GMT was perfect. Steinhart did a great job in including just enough originality in the watch to make it their own and I'm glad they did. I think I'm going to be very happy with this watch.


----------



## 33fountain

I really like the looks of the watch. I was a bit disappointed in the titanium subs bezel. So I am on the fence about buying one.


----------



## lvt

33fountain said:


> I really like the looks of the watch. I was a bit disappointed in the titanium subs bezel. So I am on the fence about buying one.


What's wrong with the bezel? Do you mean the different shades of color?


----------



## McHale

lvt said:


> I don't think that the 2893-2 is a such fragile movement. I wore my O1 GMT since May through daily activities, sports, a dozen musical concerts (lot of claps)... Nothing happens.
> 
> And it seems that the OT500 is the sole model that has been hit by this issue recently.


I don't believe there is any issue during shipment. I'm convinced the hands are just installed sloppy. When I got mine, my minute hand would be on 4 minutes when the hour and GMT were perfectly aligned at the 12. The date switchover at midnight was also far off. So I found a watch maker who removed the hands and realigned them at the date switch. I've been wearing mine daily since July and haven't had an issue with hands moving or not staying aligned and that includes concerts, many trips to the gun range, working outdoors, etc. I love the watch and it's very reliable.


----------



## Houls

Finally back from repair at Steinhart 8 weeks later. I just mounted it on the insanely nice Ocean series rubber with deployant buckle. It's a lot of work fitting that strap but man it's comfortable, high quality and looks really nice.


----------



## Dan3612

^Wow I really, really like it on that strap!


----------



## lvt

Yes the logo on the clasp is awesome.

I hope one day we could have that big logo on the bracelets too.


----------



## terrasur

McHale said:


> I don't believe there is any issue during shipment. I'm convinced the hands are just installed sloppy. When I got mine, my minute hand would be on 4 minutes when the hour and GMT were perfectly aligned at the 12. The date switchover at midnight was also far off. So I found a watch maker who removed the hands and realigned them at the date switch. I've been wearing mine daily since July and haven't had an issue with hands moving or not staying aligned and that includes concerts, many trips to the gun range, working outdoors, etc. I love the watch and it's very reliable.


So the GMT hand on mine recently had been about 20 minutes off. I alternate wear with a different watch and don't have a winder so sometimes with the power reserve is spent by the time I put it back on again. Don't know if that's been the issue but I can say that after recently wearing it everyday for a week straight the GMT hand magically fixed itself at some point during the week. It's now dead on again. I don't know how but I'm not complaining.


----------



## First_Watch_Knight

I'm new to this forum and also new to buying watches. I read lots of posts on this forum which helped me to narrow my first automatic watch choice to two: Seiko Shogun and Ocean Titanium GMT. After thinking very hard for long time...I ordered Ocean Titanium GMT. I chose Steinhart because of the GMT function and it was about $180 cheaper than the Shogun. Mine just arrived today and the sailcloth with blue stitch strap also came at perfect time. I am so glad I got this watch. It's so light and comfortable and I can't stop looking at it. IMHO based on my limited experience and research, I have not found any other watch that has better value than this watch at this price range. This is the first time I ever felt that I got more than what I paid for.


----------



## First_Watch_Knight

This was my first post and I didn't know the photo size was going to be this big. I am sorry for this oversize photo.


----------



## sefrcoko

First_Watch_Knight said:


> This was my first post and I didn't know the photo size was going to be this big. I am sorry for this oversize photo.


No worries, we like our photos here . Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new Steinhart!


----------



## lvt

First_Watch_Knight said:


> View attachment 12914751


Congrats.

It looks perfect on that strap.


----------



## ae0ku

Loving my titanium GMT so far. Apparently my girls have started playing with it since this is how I found it on my night stand this morning.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Houls said:


> Finally back from repair at Steinhart 8 weeks later. I just mounted it on the insanely nice Ocean series rubber with deployant buckle. It's a lot of work fitting that strap but man it's comfortable, high quality and looks really nice.


Where do I get that strap I need this did it come like that.?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

MikeCfromLI said:


> Where do I get that strap I need this did it come like that.?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From Steinhart. They sell them on their website.


----------



## lvt

I like how the watch looks on that strap, but too scared to buy one because the strap doesn't taper at the clasp. It may look enormous on my wrist.


----------



## plohmann

I purchased this aftermarket curved-lug strap on the bay and was surprised by the very high quality. Fits like a dream and looks like a very expensive strap. And no gap. ~$40


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Houls said:


> From Steinhart. They sell them on their website.


Does it come with that end link or does that come from the brackt?


----------



## Houls

MikeCfromLI said:


> Does it come with that end link or does that come from the brackt?


You use the end links from the bracelet


----------



## Watchfreek

plohmann said:


> I purchased this aftermarket curved-lug strap on the bay and was surprised by the very high quality. Fits like a dream and looks like a very expensive strap. And no gap. ~$40


Mine didn't fit like a dream (spring bar hole slightly off), but easily solved with a bit of modification..


----------



## daytripper

I just received a OT 500, and the bezel insert is misaligned. Both the minute clicks and half minute clicks are off by 1/4 minute, which is annoying. Ridiculous for a watch at this price. Gonna see what their CS agents say about this.


----------



## lvt

Sorry to hear about that.

Maybe they would just say "send it back" ?


daytripper said:


> I just received a OT 500, and the bezel insert is misaligned. Both the minute clicks and half minute clicks are off by 1/4 minute, which is annoying. Ridiculous for a watch at this price. Gonna see what their CS agents say about this.


----------



## Deli

What Ti grade is this watch ? I can't find anything about it.
I'd say grade I or II but who knows ?


----------



## MikeCfromLI

It doesn't scratch easily it's holding up so good whatever it it


----------



## aslogar

Yep, and its a little high on the cost front, but I don't regret it. First time trying titanium, and from what I read, this material shows scratches, at least thats what everyone said.

Not this one, I can easily buff out any scratches and swirlies. So I am super happy how durable the material is, and the quality of the movement. I like the sapphire back and the lume on the bezel and face is pretty good.


----------

